#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Майкл Роуч и семена

## Hirshman

Всем привет!
Вопрос от новичка. Посмотрел на ютюбе лекции Макла Роуча и вроде начал применять их. Решил поискать форум на данную тему. Попал сюда, в тему где говорилось, что он пустился во все тяжкие с ученицей и все такое. Так вот вопрос, те 4 шага о которых он говорит они вообще работают? Вообще то о чем он говорит на своих семинарах работает или нет? Где можно на этом форуме почитать о тех принципах о которых он говорит? А именно понять что хочешь, найти другого человека который хочет этого же, дать ему это и потом полить семена. Спасибо!

----------


## Yagmort

привет, Hirshman)
Роуч - (имхо!) типичный харизматический лидер и сектант. помимо "всех тяжких", за ним числится смерть одного из его последователей во время ретрита в аризонской пустыне.
любой подобный лидер - это последователь "тёмной стороны", суть которой - подчинение и приобретение власти над людьми посредством манипулирования. "А именно понять что хочешь, найти другого человека который хочет этого же, дать ему это и потом полить семена. " - как раз иллюстрация подобного подхода. помогать другому человека можно только тогда, когда он сам попросил у тебя помощи. если просьбы нет, то это не помощь, а нарушение свободы воли другого человека, которое для "светлой стороны" неприемлемо.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

О! Снова критика этого геше )

Интересно, а чего "белой стороне" всё слабо пару фондов благотворительных замутить, как у этого геше. В том числе, чтоб и "жёлтой" помогать, напр. монастырю Сэра.
Всё чегото не достаёт (
Интересно - чего ?
Что надо, чтоб оказывать поддержку и благотворительностью заниматься ?
(так, чтоб  не только на светлых словах и благих устремлениях, а на деле)

(п.с. вот тут есть и про смерть:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Roach
Смерть это плохо, но всё же лучше знать и о фактах установленных расследованием, а не только лишь повторять пересуды)

----------


## Hirshman

Ну как бэ там не навязываешь помощь. А просто спрашиваешь и если человек хочет принять твою помощь, то только тогда помогаешь. Вот без привязки к личности Майкла Роуча, это его или не его учение, работает или нет? Вот я чего хочу понять. Что он там делал/делает мне до лампочки. Ну как говорит он обучался 20 лет этому в монастыре и потом получил задание от главного монаха построить бизнес использую эти принципы. Так на каком течении/направлении буддизма он учился Вы не в курсе? Т.е. если он учился этому значит он сам это не придумал?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну как бэ там не навязываешь помощь. А просто спрашиваешь и если человек хочет принять твою помощь, то только тогда помогаешь. Вот без привязки к личности Майкла Роуча, это его или не его учение, работает или нет? Вот я чего хочу понять. Что он там делал/делает мне до лампочки. Ну как говорит он обучался 20 лет этому в монастыре и потом получил задание от главного монаха построить бизнес использую эти принципы. Так на каком течении/направлении буддизма он учился Вы не в курсе? Т.е. если он учился этому значит он сам это не придумал?


В монастыре он учился на степень геше(учёная степень), по программе традиции Гелуг, по буддийским предметам.
На основе этого он разработал восемнадцать вводных курсов по тибетскому буддизму для западной аудитории, одиннадцать из которых доступны на русском:
https://acirussian.com/
(вкладка : Курсы ACI )

Также он бизнесмен, буддист бизнесмен, который применяет принципы буддизма в бизнесе. Чему и других учит на своих семинарах.
Именно использует принципы и подходы которые присущи и в буддизме, а не то что его в монастыре обучали  менеджменту. 
А то, что Вы цитируете, это уже - как он облёк в словестную формулу своё понимание. Такое буддизму также присуще, когда один и тот же смысл, можно выражать разными формулировками для какойто конкретной аудитории или использовать одни и теже принципы\законы для разных  целей. Но это уже чисто его формулировки и его метод и стиль подачи материала (что также среди буддийских учёных нередкое явление).

(п.с. работает или не работает то или иное учение - пробовать надо, проверять.
сначала проверить на здравость, а затем попробовать применить в жизни (но хорошенько сперва проверить на здравость и соответствие имеющемуся пониманию правильности и собственному жизненному опыту))

----------

Drala (24.09.2018), Hirshman (05.08.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

У него есть хороший проект ACIP (не тот, на который дал ссылку Владимир Николаевич), который он начал ещё задолго до получения степени геше и последующего ухода во все тяжкие.

Читал, что ЕС Далай Лама сказал, что Роуч больше не имеет отношение к Гелугу.
С такими персонажами в принципе ясно, что дхарма в их подаче - это n`ый % традиционного материала, который может варьироваться от +-10% до +-50%, а оставшееся - это современная отсебятина.

----------

Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У него есть хороший проект ACIP (не тот, на который дал ссылку Владимир Николаевич), .


На этот проект давал уже ссылку в другой теме, а сейчас в сообщении #3  лишь намекнул, плюс об этом есть в статье _вики_.

А Вы посмотрели на материалы во вкладке : _Курсы ACI_, по ссылке сообщения #5 ?

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Интересно, а чего "белой стороне" всё слабо пару фондов благотворительных замутить, как у этого геше...


Подождите.. Вы всерьёз полагаете, что, помимо роучевского ACIP, который, согласно википедии, "..был создан, чтобы предоставить полные и доступные версии Кангьюра и Тенгьюра в электронной форме" и каких-то ещё действий, которые он упоминает на закладке Philantropist на своём сайте со большим фото самого себя, в тибетскойм буддизме больше нет никаких благотворительных фондов?!

..когда я был в Непале в 2015 году и там произошло землетрясение, я видел, как лама Шераб, глава монастыря Бенчен, не покладая рук и безо всякого пафоса, ""благотворительных фондов" и самопродвижения в интернете, грузили с монахами каждый день грузовики с гуманитарной помощью для тех районов, которым повезло меньше. Такие же гружёные до отказа грузовики приходили из монастыря Бокар и потом все они уезжали.

с другой стороны, я знаю один австралийский "благотворительный" фонд, посредством которого его создатель делает лучше только свою жизнь. это просто красивая и слезливая промо-акция о том, какой он молодец, в результате которой он сейчас живёт в лучшем районе Мельбурна в дорогих аппартаментах.

Так что, пожалуйста, не надо выпадов "на слабо" в сторону "светлой стороны".

А насчёт Роуча, Hirshman, поступайте на свой страх и риск. Со своей стороны мне лишь хотелось Вас предупредить, что у него крайне скверная репутация, степень Геше он, по сути, "купил", получив её в ответ на свои пожертвования и то, чему он учит, это его собственные идеи в "обёртке" буддизма. работают они или нет? очень может быть, что и работают. приведут ли они Вас или кого-то ещё к избавлению от страданий и просвтелению - имхо, нет.

----------

Кеин (05.08.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так что, пожалуйста, не надо выпадов "на слабо" в сторону "светлой стороны".
> 
> .


А разделение на "светлые" и "темные" стороны - надо ?

_Белый_ цвет (он традиционно и _светлый_) это просто цвет мирян. И всё. 
(остальные контексты это уже другие культуры, с некрасивыми и странными разделениями на "светлых" и "тёмных", "белых" и "красных", ... , ""пушистых духовников" и "ядрёных драконов"", ..., "своих" и "чужих")

Все мы миряне, живущие в миру и работающие ( в том числе и занимающиеся бизнесом) - "белые".
И успех в бизнесе это вполне одна из целей буддийского учения о карме(и ряда других учений), и  учения Будды для "белых"(мирян, людей и богов) вполне использовались и используются для мирянских достижений и успехов.

----------


## Yagmort

> А разделение на "светлые" и "темные" стороны - надо ?
> 
> _Белый_ цвет (он традиционно и _светлый_) это просто цвет мирян. И всё.


Владимир, я приношу извинения, если сказанное мной задело Вас.

я говорил в самом, как мне казалось, общедоступном значении этих слов, как о зле и добре. не все, читающие этот форум, отпетые буддисты, так что "звёздные войны" вполне иногда уместны)
не знаю, причём здесь цвет мирян. для меня разделение на свет и тьму - это не вопрос "надо или не надо". это положение вещей: есть те, кто служат себе и стремятся подчинять других, приобретать власть над окружающими - "тёмная сторона", и те, кто стремятся служить другим, приобретая власть над самими собой - "светлая сторона". Роуч, как вижу его я, следует "тёмной" стороне, как и остальные сектанские "лидеры". это имхо, как уже в третий раз подчёркиваю это.

----------


## Alex

Майкл Роуч, не сняв монашеские обеты, открыто жил с женщиной, называя её "дакини" и утверждая, что практикует дзогрим с опорой на кармамудру. Это может значить одно из двух: либо он бодхисаттва как минимум восьмой бхуми (собственно, он так себя и величает: *Арья* Сумати Дхармадхара), либо он шарлатан. Решайте сами  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (02.09.2018), Михаил_ (06.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (08.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый Yagmort, Вы меня никак не задели, и не за что извиняться.
Но вот я вижу  то хорошее, что он даёт людям.  Кстати за гляньте пожалуйста и Вы на _курсы ACI_, по ссылке сообщения #5 , кмк. довольно и интересно и может расширить восприятие данного человека.




> не все, читающие этот форум, отпетые буддисты, так что "звёздные войны" вполне иногда уместны)
> .


Вообще я  любитель фэнтези, как стиля художественных произведений.
Урсула Ле Гуин, Джон Толкин, Ник Перумов, Роберт Джордан, Джордж Мартин .... 

И вот както прочёл книгу одного из российских авторов (забыл уже кто написал), сиквел на тему "Властелина колец", где ведётся изложение как бы взгляда с другой стороны. Довольно интересно и кмк. поучительно и чтение этой книги довольно легко может показать(тем кто до этого познакомился с миром Толкина)  как мы создаём образ "врага".


Ещё запомнился сюжет одной книги (опять не запомнил ни названия, ни автора) где описываются две культуры выходцев из Земли, одни пошли путём развития "ведьмовства", а другие технического прогресса. И те и те бороздят одни и теже просторы Вселенной, но совершенно по разному воспринимают мир, контактируя(а по сути воюя) между собой - даже не могут распознать в других таких же как они людей.
Тож кмк., довольно интересно и поучительно, в том числе(а может будет и - особенно) для буддистов.

----------

Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Майкл Роуч, не сняв монашеские обеты, открыто жил с женщиной, называя её "дакини" и утверждая, что практикует дзогрим с опорой на кармамудру. Это может значить одно из двух: либо он бодхисаттва как минимум восьмой бхуми ..


Дзокрим с опорой на кармамудру может практиковать любой тантрист прошедший соответствующий ретрит.

С обетами, конкретно "целомудрия", тут тож не всё так просто, особенно если это был ретрит по Шангпа Кагью. Держатели (и даже просто практики) Шангпа Кагью могут быть вроде  и "монахи", но вот касаемо конкретного этого обета, то тут  есть определённые нюансы.

И в данном случае ещё вопрос, что лучше для западного общества, в открытую не скрывая отношений да к томуже ещё и в законном браке, или традиционно в тайне это практиковать, а как известно в наш век гласности  "всё тайное становится явным" и вот тогда - пожалуйте господин азият в шкандаль по такой модной на западе сейчас теме. ( и кому какое дело, что то была вполне свободная по его понятиям женщина а индивидуальные обеты это сугубо его личное дело, 
у нас то ведь другие понятия и касаемо секса и "использования положения" ... и даже касаемо "монашества")

----------


## Шинтанг

> А разделение на "светлые" и "темные" стороны - надо ?
> 
> _Белый_ цвет (он традиционно и _светлый_) это просто цвет мирян. И всё. 
> (остальные контексты это уже другие культуры, с некрасивыми и странными разделениями на "светлых" и "тёмных", "белых" и "красных", ... , ""пушистых духовников" и "ядрёных драконов"", ..., "своих" и "чужих")
> 
> Все мы миряне, живущие в миру и работающие ( в том числе и занимающиеся бизнесом) - "белые".
> И успех в бизнесе это вполне одна из целей буддийского учения о карме(и ряда других учений), и  учения Будды для "белых"(мирян, людей и богов) вполне использовались и используются для мирянских достижений и успехов.


Деление на "светлую" и "темную" стороны в буддизме действительно есть - см. 25 000 сутру Праджняпарамиты:


"Темная" - это неблагие дхармы: 10 неблагих деяний и т.д.
Роуч, кстати, попадает на "темную" сторону, т.к. нарушение монашеских обетов с женщиной и чем он ещё там занимался.

----------


## Шинтанг

25 000:



> I 5,2. WORLDLY UNWHOLESOME DHARMAS.
> Unwholesome worldly dharmas are: The ten ways of unwholesome
> actions, i.e. taking life, taking what is not given, sexual misconduct,
> false speech, slander, harsh speech, frivolous talk, covetousness, ill will
> and wrong views. Anger, enmity, jealous disparagement, contentiousness,
> harming, envy, meanness, conceit, false pride.

----------


## Alex

> Дзокрим с опорой на кармамудру может практиковать любой тантрист прошедший соответствующий ретрит.


Однако если этот тантрист — гелонг и при этом не бодхисаттва восьмой бхуми, он тем самым нарушит винаю. По крайней мере, в гелуг именно такое понимание (см. знаменитый пример Цонкапы, который именно поэтому не практиковал дзогрим с кармамудрой, а обрел плод в бардо; если я что-то путаю, пусть гелугпинцы, например, уважаемый Шинтанг, присутствующий в этой теме, меня поправят).

А шангпа кагью тут при чем вообще? Роуч (был) гелугпа.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А шангпа кагью тут при чем вообще? Роуч (был) гелугпа.


Ретрит насколько знаю он по Шангпа прошёл. 
И оттуда у него та практика.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Деление на "светлую" и "темную" стороны в буддизме действительно есть - см. 25 000 сутру Праджняпарамиты:
> 
> 
> "Темная" - это неблагие дхармы: 10 неблагих деяний и т.д.
> .


У англичан много чего есть.




> Роуч, кстати, попадает на "темную" сторону, т.к. нарушение монашеских обетов с женщиной и чем он ещё там занимался. .


Ну Вы видать слишком ещё мало в тибетском буддизме. 
И судя всего - лишь по книгам.

А такто: нарушил - стало известно - снял. Перестал быть бхикшу и стал мирянином(чей цвет, какраз - белый\светлый).  И всё.
В принципе так не только в тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Alex

Вы можете дать ссылку на эту информацию (про затвор в шангпа-кагью)? Но в любом случае — а монашеское-то посвящение он где принимал? Не вопрос, хочешь кармамудру — размонашивайся, никаких проблем. Впрочем, он много чего другого накуролесил, все легко гуглится (ужасайтесь).

----------


## Шинтанг

> У англичан много чего есть.
> 
> 
> Ну Вы видать слишком ещё мало в тибетском буддизме. 
> И судя всего - лишь по книгам.
> 
> А такто: нарушил-стало известно - снял. И всё.
> В принципе так не только в тибетском буддизме.


Вы известный любитель включить дурачка, когда вам приводят прямую цитату из текста.




> И судя всего - лишь по книгам.


Ну давай, вырази свою обиду.

----------


## Alex

> А так-то: нарушил - стало известно - снял. Перестал быть бхикшу и стал мирянином


Немного не так. Есть два варианта: снял обеты — перестал быть бхикшу и стал мирянином — женился / стал практиковать с мудрой (мудрами) — никаких вопросов. Или: нарушил — перестал быть бхикшу (автоматически, даже если никто об этом не узнал) — совершил серьезное падение, уже само по себе ставящее под сомнение результаты практики — снял обеты — дальше пускай разбирается как-то...

Об этом можно прочитать у Сакья Пандиты, у Джамгона Конгтрула и до фига где еще (с гелугпинскими текстами я мало знаком).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы можете дать ссылку на эту информацию (про затвор в шангпа-кагью)? Но в любом случае — а монашеское-то посвящение он где принимал? Не вопрос, хочешь кармамудру — размонашивайся, никаких проблем. Впрочем, он много чего другого накуролесил, все легко гуглится (ужасайтесь).


Да читать такие ресурсы - ужас конечно.

Ну вот он и снял обеты. И никаких проблем.

А сколько тайно практикующих кармамудру и внешне "монахи". Не слышали разве о таких всяких шкандалях.
(повторюсь там с обетом именно целомудрия не всё так просто)

И вот что лучше для западного общества - не скрывая отношений или тайно ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Немного не так. Есть два варианта: снял обеты — перестал быть бхикшу и стал мирянином — женился / стал практиковать с мудрой (мудрами) — никаких вопросов. Или: нарушил — перестал быть бхикшу (автоматически, даже если никто об этом не узнал) — совершил серьезное падение, уже само по себе ставящее под сомнение результаты практики — снял обеты — дальше пускай разбирается как-то...
> 
> ).


В итоге - одно и тоже.

Перестал быть буддийским бхикшу и стал буддистом мирянином. И по сути - всё. Это и есть результат нарушения основных обетов Пратимокши.

----------


## Alex

> Ну вот он и снял обеты. И никаких проблем.


То-то и оно, что *не* снял.




> А сколько тайно практикующих кармамудру и внешне "монахи".


Сколько же? Я ни одного не знаю.




> И вот что лучше для западного общества - не скрывая отношений или тайно?


Для любого общества лучше не врать о своих достижениях.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Однако если этот тантрист — гелонг и при этом не бодхисаттва восьмой бхуми, он тем самым нарушит винаю.


А если бодхисаттва восьмой бхуми - то не нарушит?  :Smilie:  Зачем такому бодхисаттве, вдруг связь с женщинами понадобится?




> Есть два варианта: снял обеты — перестал быть бхикшу и стал мирянином — женился / стал практиковать с мудрой (мудрами) — никаких вопросов. Или: нарушил — перестал быть бхикшу (автоматически, даже если никто об этом не узнал) — совершил серьезное падение, уже само по себе ставящее под сомнение результаты практики — снял обеты — дальше пускай разбирается как-то...


Да, параджика - это серьезное падение. Но и оставление монашеской жизни с предварительным уведомлением - это тоже падение, путь и не столь плачевное, так как в таком случае можно постричься вновь.

"[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, любые монахи или монахини, которые оставили [монашескую] тренировку и вернулись к низшей жизни [домохозяина], в этой самой жизни навлекают на себя пять уместных оснований для критики. Какие пять?

(1) «У тебя не было веры [в практике развития] благих качеств». 
(2) «У тебя не было стыда [в практике развития] благих качеств». 
(3) «У тебя не было боязни совершить проступок [в практике развития] благих качеств». 
(4) «У тебя не было усердия [в практике развития] благих качеств». 
(5) «У тебя не было мудрости [в практике развития] благих качеств».

Любые монахи или монахини, которые оставили [монашескую] тренировку и вернулись к низшей жизни [домохозяина], в этой самой жизни навлекают на себя пять уместных оснований для критики".

----------

Михаил_ (06.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То-то и оно, что *не* снял.
> 
> 
> .


Снял - он же не ходит в одежде гелонга\бхикшу.

А вот учёную степень геше снять невозможно.
Она остаётся на всю жизнь после того как присвоена.




> Сколько же? Я ни одного не знаю.
> 
> 
> .


О ныне живущих писать не буду.
Ну вот из обще известных примеров:

Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче




> Для любого общества лучше не врать о своих достижениях.


Согласен: врать о достижениях которых нет - плохо. И это также повод потери свода обетов бхикшу\гелонга.

Но, вопрос был о том, что лучше для западного общества (ну или даже в общем - для современного общества) :

втайне практиковать кармамудру оставаясь внешне гелонгом(повторюсь там именно с обетом "целомудрия" в таком случае не всё так просто)
или
не скрывая, причём живя в официальном браке.

Как Вы считаете ?

----------


## Alex

> А если бодхисаттва восьмой бхуми - то не нарушит?


Нет. 




> Зачем такому бодхисаттве, вдруг связь с женщинами понадобится?


Понятия не имею. Мало ли какая упайя.




> ...так как в таком случае можно постричься вновь.


В тибетских линиях нельзя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще какоето странное отношение к кармамудре в интернет пространстве, особенно как для последователей тибетских линий буддизма.
Это - есть. И этого не нужно замалчивать, скрывать, стесняться.

А то что для этого надо стать каким то высоким достиженцем - это как то глупо.
Типа стань - святым и тебе будет можно кармамудрой заниматься. Сами подумайте, как это звучит.

----------


## Alex

> Снял - он же не ходит в одежде гелонга\бхикшу.


Владимир Николаевич, зачем вы упорствуете? Майкл Роуч, будучи гелонгом, открыто признавал, что сожительствует с женщинами (правда, он говорил, что это на самом деле какие-то "ангелы". Если он затем размонашился (я за ним не слежу), то это ничего уже не меняет.




> Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче


А он был гелонгом? Я просто не в курсе на самом деле.




> Но, вопрос был о том, что лучше для западного общества (ну или даже в общем - для современного общества) :
> 
> втайне практиковать кармамудру оставаясь внешне гелонгом(повторюсь там именно с обетом "целомудрия" в таком случае не всё так просто)
> или
> не скрывая, причём живя в официальном браке.
> 
> Как Вы считаете ?


Я считаю, что лучше для любого общества практиковать дзогрим с кармамудрой так, чтобы об этом никто не знал. Кстати, кармамудра — вовсе не обязательно "официальная" жена  :Smilie: 

А еще для любого общества лучше не нарушать обеты, тем более, что их можно безболезненно снять — только ante factum, а не post factum.

В общем, я свое мнение высказал, в дальнейшей полемике смысла не вижу — кому и корова невеста, кому и Майкл Роуч — лама.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А еще для любого общества лучше не нарушать обеты, тем более, что их можно безболезненно снять — только ante factum, а не post factum.
> 
> .


Разница то в итого - в чём ?
И так и так - человек просто становиться  мирянином.
Оставаясь при этом буддистом - это не теряется (как и степень геше).
И даже обет Бодхисаттвы - не теряется. 
То, что теряется - это чисто его личное, та защита и благо что ему дают обеты Пратимокши.

----------

Шуньяананда (05.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы известный любитель включить дурачка, когда вам приводят прямую цитату из текста.
> 
> 
> .


Вы привели английский перевод текста описывающего десять акусала карм.
Десять неискусных\неумелых действий.
Выдавая это за какуюто "тёмную" сторону. Тоже "звёздные войны" ?

Кстати, всё что даётся на Западе и для Запада - это разные виды адаптации Дхармы специально под западных людей.
И зная группы людей(и что радует - молодых и прекрасных людей) следующих адаптации Майкла Роуча,  могу сказать - это довольно искусный и вполне удачный вариант адаптации (один из таковых). Говорю именно о подаче Дхармы, а не о учении менеджмента(о этом просто неимею данных).  
Вот и то что Вы сейчас изучаете по английским переводам - это также один из вариантов адаптации, причём уже и для запада и западными людьми . Какихто лет сто назад были другие варианты переводов и понимания, а через сто будут ещё другие.

Добавлю ещё, хоть и неуверен что поймёте - и в традиционных странах, с каждым новым поколением происходит адаптация Дхармы.
И вот то, что сейчас изучают в традиционных странах, и является традиционным - это также адаптация Дхармы предыдущим поколением наставников. А сто лет назад было  по иному изложение(если например сможете найти записи и книги традиционных (подчеркну)буддийских наставников гдето 100-70 летней давности,  то вполне сможете это заметить (по более ранним это по ряду причин не так заметно, но также это есть)).  А в следующем поколении будет ещё виток адаптации. И так далее, что в глубь веков, что в будущее. Всё даже там непрестанно меняется: мировоззрения, языки, культура, обычаи, понятия .... И, чтоб Дхарма работала - необходимы  адаптации.
Не говоря уже, что адаптации необходимы при переносе Дхармы на другие - мировоззрения, языки, культуры. Причём разные варианты адаптаций, чтоб из них были найдены наиболее плодоносные для данных мировоззрений и культур.

----------


## Шинтанг

> Вы привели английский перевод текста описывающего десять акусала карм.
> Десять неискусных\неумелых действий.
> Выдавая это за какуюто "тёмную" сторону. Тоже "звёздные войны" ?
> 
> Кстати, всё что даётся на Западе и для Запада - это разные виды адаптации Дхармы специально под западных людей.
> И зная группы людей(и что радует - молодых и прекрасных людей) следующих адаптации Майкла Роуча,  могу сказать - это довольно искусный и вполне удачный вариант адаптации (один из таковых). Говорю именно о подаче Дхармы, а не о учении менеджмента(о этом просто неимею данных).  
> Вот и то что Вы сейчас изучаете по английским переводам - это также один из вариантов адаптации, причём уже и для запада и западными людьми . Какихто лет сто назад были другие варианты переводов и понимания, а через сто будут ещё другие.
> 
> Добавлю ещё, хоть и неуверен что поймёте - и в традиционных странах, с каждым новым поколением происходит адаптация Дхармы.
> ...


Просто тебя в очередной раз поймали на некомпетености - надо в очередной раз отмазываться длиннющими фрагментами из своего потока ума.




> Subhuti: What are all-dharmas? And how should a Bodhisattva be
> trained in their unreality? How should he understand all-dharmas?
> The Lord: All-dharmas are the following: *(1) Wholesome, (2) unwholesome*
> and (3) indeterminate; (4) worldly and (5) supramundane;
> (6) with outflows and (7) without outflows; (8) conditioned and (9) unconditioned;
> (10) common and (11) uncommon. These are called the
> all-dharmas.


Будда говорит о делении дхарм на 11 групп.
Благие-неблагие это 2 группы из 11. Насколько же умственно отсталым нужно быть, чтобы не понять о чем речь. Или же речь о том, что ВН в очередной раз решил прикрыть свою "экспертность" уходом в рассуждения о выдумках англичан - это не умственная отсталость, а повсеместно встречающаяся хитрожопость.

----------


## Шинтанг

"Светлая" сторона - это благие дхармы: 4 рупа и арупа дхьяны, 4 безмерные...
Списки есть, но "эксперт" впервые увидел, поэтому снова - словоболудие,словоболудие,словоболудие...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> цитата английского перевода.


Ну и где там о "темной" стороне ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Светлая" сторона - это благие дхармы: 4 рупа и арупа дхьяны, 4 безмерные...
> ...


Сами назначили такое название ?

(замечу ещё - речи у Вас, молодой человек, не очень умелые. ребячьи(по индийски - баланам))

----------


## Шинтанг

> Ну и где там о "темной" стороне ?


У тебя реальные проблемы с ассоциативным мышлением.

----------


## Шинтанг

> Ну и где там о "темной" стороне ?


Ты даун? Тебе на первой странице человек в кавычки взял.

----------


## Шинтанг

> (замечу ещё - речи у Вас не очень умелые, молодой человек)


Такой вариант общения ты сам выбрал начиная с моего появления на этом форуме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

_асевана ча баланам_

последую ка я этому совету Будды

----------


## Шинтанг

> _асевана ча баланам_
> 
> последую ка я этому совету Будды


Промолчи и сойдешь за умного, а не оскверняй каждую тему словоблудием.
У ВН же постоянно истерика начинается, когда приводят цитаты - как же так, ведь нет возможности строить из себя "эксперта", сведущего в логических дебатах, и нести отсебятину.
А чего это вы вдруг решили буддавачану цитировать?

----------


## Шинтанг

В Гелугпинской традиции есть вполне конкретные практики, где к Манджушри обращаются с просьбой дарования постижения всех дхарм светлой и темной стороны.

Форумным клоунам, у которых учителя - Роуч и любитель мальчиков Сангхаракшита, это просто не может быть известно.

----------


## Alex

> Читал, что ЕС Далай Лама сказал, что Роуч больше не имеет отношение к Гелугу.


Вот: dalai-lama-letters.pdf

----------


## Антарадхана

> В тибетских линиях нельзя.


Вы кстати не в курсе, это у них Винае так прописано, или это просто сложившаяся со временем традиция?

----------


## Alex

Не в курсе — я не монах и в этой жизни не планирую, так что не интересовался.

----------


## Yagmort

Этот топик снова развивается по тому же сценарию, как и многие другие темы на этом форуме, и это грустно.

Заходит сюда человек, начавший интересоваться буддизмом, и видит бесконечные говнодрамы и поединки эгоцентризмов. Всё, что мы тут озвучиваем - должно быть нашим скромным мнением, и если люди друг с другом не согласны, то это абсолютно нормально и надо принимать это спокойно и с уважением. А так складывается впечатление, что большинство здесь воспринимают общение, как поединок чсв. При этом тематика дискуссии не важна, важно доказать, чьё мнение круче. И к этому скатывается чуть ли не каждая вторая тема на форуме.

Друзья, так нельзя. Своими примерами мы порочим Дхарму. Задумайтесь, пожалуйста.

----------

Alex (06.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2018), Игала (07.08.2018), Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022), Шварц (06.08.2018), Шуньяананда (06.08.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Всем привет!
> Вопрос от новичка. Посмотрел на ютюбе лекции Макла Роуча и вроде начал применять их. Решил поискать форум на данную тему. Попал сюда, в тему где говорилось, что он пустился во все тяжкие с ученицей и все такое. Так вот вопрос, те 4 шага о которых он говорит они вообще работают? Вообще то о чем он говорит на своих семинарах работает или нет? Где можно на этом форуме почитать о тех принципах о которых он говорит? А именно понять что хочешь, найти другого человека который хочет этого же, дать ему это и потом полить семена. Спасибо!


Сомнительно все это, попробуйте работать с тем, что реально не очернило себя и не подвергалось столь тяжкой критике, не связанное с уголовными правонарушениями. А то тут и голод на лицо и доведение до самоубийства (или убийство ради ревности) не ясно. Может ли такой человек учить?

Априори нет. Можно ли у него чему-то научиться? Тоже нет. 

Что касается учения, оно тоже сомнительно. Так что рационально оставить позади таких людей вообще и тем более всякая связь с ними деструктивна для вашего будущего.

Будьте внимательны и осторожны - с этими вещами шутить нельзя.

Одно дело, человек, учитель придерживается махаянских принципов на практике, и уже совсем другое игнорирует их ради мелких материальных амбиций (славы, денег и почестей) и эго. Что в этом случае не является Дхармой по существу.

----------

Alex (06.08.2018), Кеин (07.08.2018), Шварц (06.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Этот топик снова развивается по тому же сценарию, как и многие другие темы на этом форуме, и это грустно.
> Заходит сюда человек, начавший интересоваться буддизмом, и видит бесконечные говнодрамы и поединки эгоцентризмов...


Я тоже поначалу писал подобные посты)
Потом понял, что это бесполезно.
Мне лама очень не советовал пребывание на данном форуме. "Очень много грязи". И он прав.. Начинаешь включаться в это, зависать. Это мало что дает полезного, скорее наоборот, отнимает, вторгает в ненужное и бессмысленное.
зы. хотя полезное, конечно, можно встретить все же, те же ретриты, расписания, актуальные ссылки на сутты/источники.
Ну и за начало, когда еще новичок и все еще вообще сумбурно и непонятно в обилии информации, конечно же благодарность многим участникам) в этом огромный плюс. В этом имхо есть основная его цель и заслуга(участников).
А зависания, ежедневный треп, выяснялки, войны эго.. это всего лишь интернет-форум, архатов здесь нет, это нужно осознавать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2018), Игала (07.08.2018), Михаил_ (07.08.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> А разделение на "светлые" и "темные" стороны - надо ?


Причем здесь белый и миряне тоже не понял (не в буквальном же смысле все имеется ввиду).
В контексте сообщений (возьму смелость интерпретировать-расшифровать) темная сторона имеет значение: мрак(омраченность), заблуждения, эго, власть, материальные блага и.т.п. Бизнес на Дхарме - одна из очень "тяжелых" вещей. Я ничего не знаю про того, о ком речь, первый раз слышу, и пишу вообще не о нем.
Буддист-бизнесмен (особенно если речь о наставнике, учителе) - это нонсенс для меня.
Если брать крайние примеры для наглядности (чтобы понять о чем речь) - это лидеры сект, из свежего, не знаю, пусть Бог-Кузя будет. Вот типичные проявления "темных" (конкретные темнее-светлее - много градаций есть). и это видится без формально-фиксированных критериев оценки обычно.
зы. пост в целом не кому-либо лично адресован.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Причем здесь белый и миряне тоже не понял (не в буквальном же смысле все имеется ввиду).
> В контексте сообщений (возьму смелость интерпретировать-расшифровать) темная сторона имеет значение: мрак.....


Все мы в первую очередь - люди. Независимо от цвета.
По форуму много можно найти, как того или иного человека(и целые группы) называют "тёмными", исказителями Дхармы и прочим.
Кого только непесочили, и что довольно странно есть и такое, что те чьи группы, линянии, наставников песочили, сами же потом по тем же самым претензиям песочат другие группы, линии, наставников... , как будто забыли как им то читалось. А тех кого группы, линии, наставников ещё не песочили и кто на других пишет, в любой момент могут получить тоже самое.

У меня нет например никаких отношений ни Майклу Роучу, ни напр. к почтенному(многим в прадеды годящемуся) Сангаракшите, ни к уральскому Шедруб Линг, ни ко многим другим, с которыми я никак не связан, и могу спакойненько молчать когда их и других поливают грязью. но вот както один позднопоумневший немец сказал:

Когда они пришли за коммунистами, я молчал — я не был коммунистом.
Когда они пришли за социал-демократами, я молчал — я не был социал-демократом.
Когда они пришли за профсоюзными активистами, я молчал — я не был членом профсоюза.
Когда они пришли за мной..

Вот хотелось бы, что бы прочли и обдумали этот опыт доставшийся нелёгким путём тому немцу,  все те, кто возложил на себя роли "защитника Дхармы", "компетентного буддийского учёного", "поборника истинного буддизма", "воина света" и тд. и тп.

Мы люди, а не фэнтезийные существа борющиеся с друг другом на одной из сторон, и мы все в одной лодке, и все учимся, и не одну уже жизнь учимся, и ещё не одну жизнь все учится будем, а "светлые" и "тёмные" дхармы(с маленькой буквы и во множественном числе) - это просто дхармы ясно доступные восприятию и не(или трудно, или не всеми) воспринимаемые неясные дхармы, а не "тёмные" и "светлые" стороны фэнтезийных саг.

И, да: платить за Дхарму, да и просто за любые наставления и за любое обучение - это вполне нормально в рамках традиционных культур, втом числе и буддийских. (ну иль "монахом" стать, мирян бесплатно никто не обязан учить, да и приобретённое таким образом знание зачастую малоцениться ). На Западе тож вроде это вполне нормальное явление, только на постсоветском пространстве "какоето такое" отношение.
И любая буддийская группа, извиняюсь, но это вполне для всех кто вне этой группы - секта. 
И везде в каждом буддийском сообществе, группе, организации  - есть лидеры, оказывающие влияние на других.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда они пришли за коммунистами, я молчал — я не был коммунистом.


Иными словами, настоящему буддисту лучше заступаться и поддерживать шарлатанов, распространяющих ложные воззрения, потому что когда возникнет угроза для всех вместе, эти шарлатаны его может быть поддержат.

Но если рассуждать разумно, вероятность возникновения такой угрозы невелика, а вероятность того, что в случае её возникновения необуддийские группы будут заступаться за традиционные буддийские ещё ниже. А поддержка ложных воззрений и заступничество за развратничающих монахов во-первых, наносит вред прямо сейчас непосредственно тому, кто защищает, во-вторых, наносит вред репутации Дхармы и тем самым увеличивает ту самую небольшую вероятность, на случай которой они предусмотрены.

Защищать Дхарму нужно, чтобы она не скатилась в нью-эйдж и позитив синкинг, не стала оправданием для возглавляемых ламами кружков по сексуальной эксплуатации или финансовых пирамид. Нужно, чтобы она оставалась средством освобождения от самсары. Финансовых пирамид у нас и так много, а такое средство — одно и оно уникально, его надо беречь!

----------

Alex (07.08.2018), Антарадхана (07.08.2018)

----------


## Кеин

Назвался буддой - полезай в нирвану, а гаремы, бизнессы, власть всякая - это всё сансара алллюминевая.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддист-бизнесмен (особенно если речь о наставнике, учителе) - это нонсенс для меня.
> .





> Назвался буддой - полезай в нирвану, а гаремы, бизнессы, власть всякая - это всё сансара алллюминевая.


Благодаря этому "нонсенсу" и "самсаре алюминиевой", как одному из условий существования Сангхи в нашем мире, буддизм и дошёл до наших дней и сейчас существует.
Благодаря(как необходимому условию) таким, как ростовщик Анадхапиндика выстеливший золотом пригородный парк\рощу Джета чтоб выкупить и поднести в дар Будде, таким как бизнес-леди Весакха (кроме всего прочего внедрившей карточную систему выдачи пищи бхикшу), таким властителям как Бимбисара и Ашока, и многим многим другим бизнесменам, олигархам, властьимущим  поддержавшим и поддерживающим  Дхарму (Сангху, Вихары, Учителей .... ) на протяжении всей истории и в наши дни.

И мораль буддийская во многом направлена на то, чтоб родиться в богатых странах, в высоких слоях общества и иметь условия чтоб быть успешным (в том числе и в бизнесе). 
(и даже с чисто нучно-исследовательской позиции, проанализировав учение о карме(и ряд других учений), исследователи вполне обнаруживают в основе бизнесовые понятия деловых слоёв того общества, в которых и в котором зародился и развивался буддизм (как напр. и джайнизм))
Вот такая вот вполне есть "тёмная" (скрытая, неявная) сторона, которую  некоторые почемуто в упор не замечают.
(п.с. ну а гарем для восточных культур (в том числе и буддийской) на протяжении всей истории вполне нормальное явление и также его наличие признак\следствие хорошей кармы)

----------


## Кеин

Одно дело миряне, да хоть и царь пусть будет, или филантроп какой, которые буддийским учителям дарствует или ещё куда жертвует монахам например. И совсем другое дело, когда человек будучи монахом с утра например проповедт читает о бесстрастии, а по ночам гарем пользует, или с утра проповед  о мирских дхармах, всё это на камеру заснимет, потом через интернет продаст, по пути заходя в гарем, левой ногой книги по будд. философии напишет, продаст, потом на фоне статуи Будды селфи сделал и ... ну ващеее.

_317. Кто учится у низкого учителя, безумца, не познавшего правды, завистливого, тот идет путем смерти, тот не победит неведения, не постигнет Дхармы._
( Сутта-нипата )

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Причем здесь белый и миряне тоже не понял (не в буквальном же смысле все имеется ввиду).
> В контексте сообщений (возьму смелость интерпретировать-расшифровать) темная сторона имеет значение: мрак(омраченность), заблуждения, эго, власть, материальные блага и.т.п. Бизнес на Дхарме - одна из очень "тяжелых" вещей. Я ничего не знаю про того, о ком речь, первый раз слышу, и пишу вообще не о нем.
> Буддист-бизнесмен (особенно если речь о наставнике, учителе) - это нонсенс для меня.
> Если брать крайние примеры для наглядности (чтобы понять о чем речь) - это лидеры сект, из свежего, не знаю, пусть Бог-Кузя будет. Вот типичные проявления "темных" (конкретные темнее-светлее - много градаций есть). и это видится без формально-фиксированных критериев оценки обычно.
> зы. пост в целом не кому-либо лично адресован.


Что касается буддистов-учителей. Есть те, кто по выражениям самих же высокопоставленных лам превращают Дхарму в бизнес. Таких большинство и реальных меньшинство. Те, кто не тешит себя желанием славы или не стремится к манипуляциям, не превращает все в секту или нью-эйдж. Таких людей среди лам почти нет, в нынешнее время.

Благородство, добродетели, честь и правда в наше время в Джамбудвипе вещи позорные.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Благодаря(как необходимому условию) таким, как ростовщик Анадхапиндика выстеливший золотом пригородный парк\рощу Джета чтоб выкупить и поднести в дар Будде, таким как бизнес-леди Весакха (кроме всего прочего внедрившей карточную систему выдачи пищи бхикшу), таким властителям как Бимбисара и Ашока, и многим многим другим бизнесменам, олигархам, властьимущим  поддержавшим и поддерживающим  Дхарму (Сангху, Вихары, Учителей .... ) на протяжении всей истории и в наши дни.


Не стоит путать поддержку Дхаммы богатыми людьми, с мошенниками, паразитирующими на Дхамме, и именно за счет ее эксплуатации, умножающими состояния и власть. А уж Анатхапиндику с Весакхой, вообще не стоит с подобными людьми сравнивать, они образцовую нравственность развили и Арьями стали.

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2018)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Не стоит путать поддержку Дхаммы богатыми людьми, с мошенниками, паразитирующими на Дхамме, и именно за счет ее эксплуатации, умножающими состояния и власть. А уж Анатхапиндику с Весакхой, вообще не стоит с подобными людьми сравнивать, они образцовую нравственность развили и Арьями стали.


Полностью и целиком согласный. 

Но все определяется в данном случае мотивацией и плодами, стремлением человека. Новичкам в буддизме сложно порой определить ху из ху. И поэтому существуют другие люди "постарше", на форумах к примеру, которые умеют определять учителей от проходимцев и имеют понимание, моральный ценз, которого лишены новички.

Путь и плод - это два определяющих фактора, если путь крив, а плод горький, бесполезный, нет смысла лезть в эти дела и искать что-то хотя бы отдалено напоминающее Дхарму.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не стоит путать поддержку Дхаммы богатыми людьми, с мошенниками, паразитирующими на Дхамме, и именно за счет ее эксплуатации, умножающими состояния и власть. А уж Анатхапиндику с Весакхой, вообще не стоит с подобными людьми сравнивать, они образцовую нравственность развили и Арьями стали.


А с царём Бимбисарой разрешаете сравнивать ? (и ведь тоже Арьей стал)

*Вы вот лично проверили - мошенники те или нет ?*
Или просто за другими повторяете.
Вот тут уже столько понаписали, и про убийство и про гаремы, и про ещё чтото.
А ведь по смерти было проведено расследование и вынесено решение. 
И брак был был заключён вполне законный и всего с одной женщиной. 
Да и США  вполне правовая страна и преступники там в тюрьмах сидят( в том числе и за сексуальные скандалы, не говоря уже о убийстве или доведении до смерти) , а не на свободе разгуливают.

----------

Шуньяананда (08.08.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всем привет!
> Вопрос от новичка. Посмотрел на ютюбе лекции Макла Роуча и вроде начал применять их. Решил поискать форум на данную тему. Попал сюда, в тему где говорилось, что он пустился во все тяжкие с ученицей и все такое. Так вот вопрос, те 4 шага о которых он говорит они вообще работают? Вообще то о чем он говорит на своих семинарах работает или нет? Где можно на этом форуме почитать о тех принципах о которых он говорит? А именно понять что хочешь, найти другого человека который хочет этого же, дать ему это и потом полить семена. Спасибо!


А почему такой выбор?)) Может, есть смысл поискать видео с учителями, у которых непогрешимая репутация?)

Я читала его книги критически) Кое-что вполне классический буддизм, а кое-что брать у него не советую. Если Вы новичок, отелить зерна от плевел будет сложновато. По букве он нормально пишет, а вот может придать не тот настрой)))Лучше искать источники без этих противоречий и у реализованных лам с известной непогрешимой репутацией.

Ясно одно, он хорошо издается)

----------

Alex (08.08.2018)

----------


## Hirshman

> А почему такой выбор?)) Может, есть смысл поискать видео с учителями, у которых непогрешимая репутация?)
> 
> Я читала его книги критически) Кое-что вполне классический буддизм, а кое-что брать у него не советую. Если Вы новичок, отелить зерна от плевел будет сложновато. По букве он нормально пишет, а вот может придать не тот настрой)))Лучше искать источники без этих противоречий и у реализованных лам с известной непогрешимой репутацией.
> 
> Ясно одно, он хорошо издается)


Так может вы посоветуете такого вот практика? Для достижения вполне земных целей.

----------


## Alex

Для достижения земных целей лучше использовать мирские средства. Буддийские методы, впрочем, тоже позволяют решить земные проблемы, и порой весьма эффективно, но, поверьте, вы задолбаетесь (если у вас исключительно мирская мотивация) трудиться над результатом (я не просто так говорю).

----------

Anthony (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2018)

----------


## Yagmort

> Так может вы посоветуете такого вот практика? Для достижения вполне земных целей.


такого практика не посоветовать, поскольку своей главной задачей буддизм ставит Освобождение.
земные цели ведут в никуда, это - сансарический тупик. учёба-работа-карьера-пенсия-старость-смерть. вы можете стать хоть миллиардером, но буддизм призывает каждого осознать, что состояние довольства, порождаемое обладанием материальными ценностями, властью, признанием, статусом и прочими земными благами не является подлинным счастьем, поскольку это состояние зависит всецело от внешних условий. напр., вы купили себе "бэнтли" и вам кажется, что вы "счастливы" от обладания этим предметом и от того признания в глазах окружающих, которое он даёт. но это до тех пор, пока не появится первая царапина. если у вас заболел зуб, то даже миллиард долларов не окажет обезболивающего эффекта. зависимость от внешних условий - это уязвимость, из-за которой внутреннее состояние человека всегда пронизывает с той или иной силой тревога, неуверенность, беспокойство. человек, заполучив желаемое, не может однажды взять и остановиться, сказав себе: "всё, у меня есть самое главное, теперь я могу расслабиться". так называемые "восемь мирских дхарм" приводят к тому, что человек неустанно трудится, чтобы поддерживать свои мирские "замки из песка", которые,  в силу непостоянства этого мира, всегда будут осыпаться и всегда будут требовать к себе внимания. буддизм говорит о том, что подлинное счастье не должно зависеть от внешних условий. лишь работая над собой, над своим сознанием и умом можно достичь состояния "автономности" и независимости, когда для счастья человеку больше не нужно искать признания, у него нет  потребности ощущать себя особенным и значимым, у него нет желания обладать властью, деньгами и недвижимостью, потому что посредством практики он укротил свою ненасытную "жажду". 
в любом случае, даже если на текущий момент вам не близко подобное воззрение, пожалуй, лучшим вариантом будет попробовать медитацию. если вам удастся каждый день достигать на 5 минут состояния полной внутренней недвижимости и тишины при полном самоосознании - то это будет отличной практикой, даже если вы отпетый меркантильный бизнесмен)

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018), Доня (11.08.2018), Кеин (11.08.2018), Михаил_ (10.08.2018)

----------


## Алсу

А как же мирские сиддхи? Может иногда в тексты тантр заглядывать? 
У вас тут половину тантры исчезло. Зато все в белом.

----------

Anthony (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (10.08.2018)

----------


## Yagmort

> А как же мирские сиддхи?.


приведите, пожалуйста, пример того, что вы имеете в виду




> Может иногда в тексты тантр заглядывать?


опять же, например, каких?

----------


## Алсу

Вообще то есть гугл, но да ладно:
https://nandzed.livejournal.com/6119797.html

Ваджрабхайрава тантра, Махакала тантра, ссылки давать не буду из-за страха за неокрепшие умы.

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Yagmort

помимо того, что вы не согласны с написанным мной, я так и не понял, что вы имели в виду.

по приведённой ссылке под мирскими сиддхами как раз и понимаются "меркантильные" сансарические достижения, типа "открытия кладов", однако, ожидаемо ничего не говорится про то, что эти сиддхи достигаются путём преследования мирских целей, что согласуется с тем, что я писал выше. где, по вашему, у меня исчезла "половина тантры"?

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Исчезла там, где тексты тантр наполнены конкретными методами достижения конкретных мирских целей. 
Т.е. всех ваших "тупиков",  в т.ч. "обладания властью, деньгами" и "признанием".

----------

Anthony (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Для достижения земных целей лучше использовать мирские средства. Буддийские методы, впрочем, тоже позволяют решить земные проблемы, и порой весьма эффективно, но, поверьте, вы *задолбаетесь* (если у вас исключительно мирская мотивация) трудиться над результатом (я не просто так говорю).


Вообще, конечно, да. Я бы даже грубее сказал, но нельзя.
Но! Если есть связь с методом, то даже без многолетнего самоистязания с высшими намерениями,  все выстреливает сразу же. В течении трех дней))
Иногда даже страшно становится

----------

Alex (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Вот: Вложение 22516


Прочитал, оказывается Роуч утверждал, что он достиг даршана марги (пути видения). Для несведующих, в махаяне путь к буддовости состоит из 5 этапов:
прайога марга, самбхара марга, даршана марга, бхавана марга, ашаикша марга.

Роуч то у нас уже половину буддийского пути прошел!

----------


## Anthony

Топикстартеру могу посоветовать дхарани. Благо дело - их куча.
Есть связь - сработает, нет- значит нет.
Но попробовать можно.

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Буддизм и бизнес - во всём мире вполне совместимы.
Вот напр. из доклада " Буддизм для бизнеса”, прочитанного на конференции, посвященной празднованию трижды благословенного Дня Весак. Май 2008, Ханой , Вьетнам:
http://buddha.by/buddizm-dlya-biznesa

Или взять например наставления Будды Сигале. Эти наставление именно для успеха в миру.
Или например знаменитая Махамангала сутта, где Будда даёт наставления для благополучия людей и богов.

Это всё правильные цели - процветание и благополучие.

----------

Anthony (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Так же, спросите у Алсу по поводу неупоминаемого-здесь-персонажа, может быть она Вам совет даст по поводу необходимости передачи для его призывания.
От себя могу сказать, что неупоминаемый-здесь-персонаж, дает очень четкие знаки во сне, которые потом выплывают наружу в виде конкретных событий, необъяснимым образом совпадающих со сновидениями.
Как-то так.

----------

Alex (10.08.2018), Hirshman (11.08.2018), Михаил_ (11.08.2018)

----------


## Yagmort

ага, теперь понял вашу точку зрения. не согласен с ней, поскольку нигде не встречал упоминания о том, что преследование этих мирских целей даже методами тантры приведёт к Освобождению. если идти дальше, то, помимо кладов, в тантрах также описаны и методы убийства посредством колдовства - стоит ли их тоже безо всяких оговорок причислять к репертуару методов, ведущих к избавлению от страданий? Миларепа сказал просто, что смешивать мирскую жизнь и духовную, как смешивать воду и масло.

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018), Иван З. (13.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (11.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> ага, теперь понял вашу точку зрения. не согласен с ней, поскольку нигде не встречал упоминания о том, что преследование этих мирских целей даже методами тантры приведёт к Освобождению.


Пусть и косвенным образом, но ведет, увы




> если идти дальше, то, помимо кладов, в тантрах также описаны и методы убийства...


Не убийства, но освобождения




> стоит ли их тоже безо всяких оговорок причислять к репертуару методов, ведущих к избавлению от страданий?


Однозначно - да!




> Миларепа сказал просто, что смешивать мирскую жизнь и духовную, как смешивать воду и масло.


Так ведь помимо Миларепы (про его подвиги на ниве освобождения, наверное в курсе?) было много других учителей, которые умудрялись таки смешивать воду с маслом.

И кстати интересно, а где: 
- рамки мирской и не мирской жизни?
- что в таком случае делать домохозяевам?
- чем получение денег от какого нить якши отличается от получения денег от депутата заксобрания Емельянова?

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

> ...в тантрах также описаны и методы убийства посредством колдовства — стоит ли их тоже безо всяких оговорок причислять к репертуару методов, ведущих к избавлению от страданий?


Да. Ст_о_ит.

----------


## Yagmort

> Пусть и косвенным образом, но ведет, увы


не согласен.




> Да. Ст_о_ит.


не согласен)

назовите мне хоть одного буддистского мастера, который проповедовал стремление к мирским целям и оправдывал все эти упомянутые мной "сансарические тупиков", "обладание властью, деньгами" и "признание" или даже говорил, что они приведут к Освобождению..

в общем, ребята, мне с вами не по пути)

----------

Иван З. (13.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (11.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> не согласен.
> 
> назовите мне хоть одного буддистского мастера, который проповедовал стремление к мирским целям и оправдывал все эти упомянутые мной "сансарические тупиков", "обладание властью, деньгами" и "признание" или даже говорил, что они приведут к Освобождению..
> 
> в общем, ребята, мне с вами не по пути)


Нет-нет, прежде чем я поборю свою лень в поисках литературных источников, Вы потрудитесь пожалуйста назвать поименно тех "дураков", которые написали эти методы в тантрах\сутрах. Здесь Вы и найдете ответы на свои вопросы, без моих лишних телодвижений.

----------

Alex (10.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

> в общем, ребята, мне с вами не по пути)


А мы никого с собой и не зовем. Я так и вовсе, как правило, отговариваю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> такого практика не посоветовать, поскольку своей главной задачей буддизм ставит Освобождение.
> земные цели ведут в никуда, это - сансарический тупик. учёба-работа-карьера-пенсия-старость-смерть. ....)


Вообще если честно и непредвзято посмотреть , то у бедных мало шансов вырваться из круговерти, к сожалению бедный человек постоянно озабочен то тем то тем и крутиться как белка в колесе. Разве вот, что если до пенсии доживёт и пенсия позволит то будет хоть немного передыха.
Богатые, хорошо образованные, с хорошим доходом и хорошими связями  - имеют намного больше свобод и возможностей.
И это карма, это вот составляющее того хорошего свободного драгоценного человеческого существования наделённого свободами и возможностям, которое надо вначале надо простроить, чтоб были и условия и потенциал для большего блага.

(п.с. хочу ещё заметить, что много учеников Будды были из богатых и влиятельных родов, или как минимум из среднего с хорошим достатком класса. 
бедным людям даже и в мыслях не до освобождения из круговерти, ни до учений, ни до практик, ни до затворов,...  они заняты чтоб хотябы както выжить в круговерти, хоть както свести концы с концами.)

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018), Иван З. (13.08.2018), Кхьенце Гьял (11.08.2018), Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот если рассмотреть буддийский метод _даны_, то это по сути общий метод вкладывания средств, чтоб они  потом сторицей вернулись обратно.
В Махаяне к этому ещё добавляется праджня, как понимание взаимозависимости и отсутствия самосуществования.
И шесть парамит это довольно эффективный путь для мирян, на уровне причин и следствий.

Тантры же дают ещё более специальные и эффективные методы, на уровне уже результата.

И это вполне может применяться и  буддистами бизнесменами. И это одна из специфик учений Махаяны - возможность полноценной практики и для бхикшу и для мирян.
А Тантры вообще дают специальные методологии изначально предназначенные именно для мирян.

----------

Hirshman (11.08.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

> ага, теперь понял вашу точку зрения. не согласен с ней, поскольку нигде не встречал упоминания о том, что преследование этих мирских целей даже методами тантры приведёт к Освобождению. если идти дальше, то, помимо кладов, в тантрах также описаны и методы убийства посредством колдовства - стоит ли их тоже безо всяких оговорок причислять к репертуару методов, ведущих к избавлению от страданий? Миларепа сказал просто, что смешивать мирскую жизнь и духовную, как смешивать воду и масло.


Так они же не смешиваются.
И я бы еще сказал, что мирская жизнь это масло, а духовная вода. 
эм. ну ладно  :Facepalm:

----------


## Hirshman

> такого практика не посоветовать, поскольку своей главной задачей буддизм ставит Освобождение.
> земные цели ведут в никуда, это - сансарический тупик. учёба-работа-карьера-пенсия-старость-смерть. вы можете стать хоть миллиардером, но буддизм призывает каждого осознать, что состояние довольства, порождаемое обладанием материальными ценностями, властью, признанием, статусом и прочими земными благами не является подлинным счастьем, поскольку это состояние зависит всецело от внешних условий. напр., вы купили себе "бэнтли" и вам кажется, что вы "счастливы" от обладания этим предметом и от того признания в глазах окружающих, которое он даёт. но это до тех пор, пока не появится первая царапина. если у вас заболел зуб, то даже миллиард долларов не окажет обезболивающего эффекта. зависимость от внешних условий - это уязвимость, из-за которой внутреннее состояние человека всегда пронизывает с той или иной силой тревога, неуверенность, беспокойство. человек, заполучив желаемое, не может однажды взять и остановиться, сказав себе: "всё, у меня есть самое главное, теперь я могу расслабиться". так называемые "восемь мирских дхарм" приводят к тому, что человек неустанно трудится, чтобы поддерживать свои мирские "замки из песка", которые,  в силу непостоянства этого мира, всегда будут осыпаться и всегда будут требовать к себе внимания. буддизм говорит о том, что подлинное счастье не должно зависеть от внешних условий. лишь работая над собой, над своим сознанием и умом можно достичь состояния "автономности" и независимости, когда для счастья человеку больше не нужно искать признания, у него нет  потребности ощущать себя особенным и значимым, у него нет желания обладать властью, деньгами и недвижимостью, потому что посредством практики он укротил свою ненасытную "жажду". 
> в любом случае, даже если на текущий момент вам не близко подобное воззрение, пожалуй, лучшим вариантом будет попробовать медитацию. если вам удастся каждый день достигать на 5 минут состояния полной внутренней недвижимости и тишины при полном самоосознании - то это будет отличной практикой, даже если вы отпетый меркантильный бизнесмен)


Одно время я практиковал остановку мыслей по Экхарту Толле. Сейчас вот делаю медитации на ютюбе по книге "Ключ к подсознанию" Юэлль Андерсон.




> Вообще то есть гугл, но да ладно:
> https://nandzed.livejournal.com/6119797.html
> 
> Ваджрабхайрава тантра, Махакала тантра, ссылки давать не буду из-за страха за неокрепшие умы.


Вообще я думал что тантра, это тантрический секс. Немного погуглил, как это читать-то? Тяжеловато если честно. 




> Исчезла там, где тексты тантр наполнены конкретными методами достижения конкретных мирских целей. 
> Т.е. всех ваших "тупиков",  в т.ч. "обладания властью, деньгами" и "признанием".


А можете конкретнее указать где это все можно найти?




> Топикстартеру могу посоветовать дхарани. Благо дело - их куча.
> Есть связь - сработает, нет- значит нет.
> Но попробовать можно.


Вот нашел это http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/TK/0001.htm Немного почитал, там надо мантры читать? Это как раз вы про дхарани говорили что может сработать в течение 3 дней? Я кстати общаясь с одним специалистом по линиям на руках, узнал, что человеку дается какое-то определенное количество денег и если мол получить сразу все из своей так сказать "копилки", то потом как бы уже и не будет ничего. Что вы можете сказать по поводу этого утверждения?




> Так же, спросите у Алсу по поводу неупоминаемого-здесь-персонажа, может быть она Вам совет даст по поводу необходимости передачи для его призывания.
> От себя могу сказать, что неупоминаемый-здесь-персонаж, дает очень четкие знаки во сне, которые потом выплывают наружу в виде конкретных событий, необъяснимым образом совпадающих со сновидениями.
> Как-то так.


Вот здесь не понятно кто этот персонаж))




> Вот если рассмотреть буддийский метод _даны_, то это по сути общий метод вкладывания средств, чтоб они  потом сторицей вернулись обратно.
> В Махаяне к этому ещё добавляется праджня, как понимание взаимозависимости и отсутствия самосуществования.
> И шесть парамит это довольно эффективный путь для мирян, на уровне причин и следствий.
> 
> Тантры же дают ещё более специальные и эффективные методы, на уровне уже результата.
> 
> И это вполне может применяться и  буддистами бизнесменами. И это одна из специфик учений Махаяны - возможность полноценной практики и для бхикшу и для мирян.
> А Тантры вообще дают специальные методологии изначально предназначенные именно для мирян.


Посмотрю. Надеюсь разберусь.

----------


## Anthony

> Вот нашел это http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/TK/0001.htm Немного почитал, там надо мантры читать?


Да, то, что красным цветом выделено.




> Это как раз вы про дхарани говорили что может сработать в течение 3 дней?


Нет, не про них. Не цепляйтесь за эту цифру, у Вас будет все по-другому. Да и у меня эти "три дня" повторяются не с регулярной периодичностью.
За шесть лет практики такое было только три раза. Кто-то скажет что совпадение, но я не склонен так думать. 




> Я кстати общаясь с одним специалистом по линиям на руках, узнал, что человеку дается какое-то определенное количество денег и если мол получить сразу все из своей так сказать "копилки", то потом как бы уже и не будет ничего. Что вы можете сказать по поводу этого утверждения?


Могу сказать, что Ваш хиромант путает понятия "карма" и "судьба". В буддизме, Вы не просто берете из копилки, но еще и кладете в нее, каждый сеанс Вашей практики.




> Вот здесь не понятно кто этот персонаж)).


Dorje Shugden
Но не воспринимайте мое сообщение как рекомендацию, а изучайте все за и против.
Для себя я еще не решил, допустима ли эта практика для меня и для кого бы то ни было другого. Но.... я попробовал.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вообще я думал что тантра, это тантрический секс. Немного погуглил, как это читать-то? Тяжеловато если честно.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (12.08.2018)

----------


## Hirshman

> Да, то, что красным цветом выделено.


Там написано, что надо приносить жертву. Делать мандалу и читать всю ночь. В современных условиях достаточно читать раза 3 в полночь и все? И как понять есть связь или нет, работает или нет?




> Нет, не про них. Не цепляйтесь за эту цифру, у Вас будет все по-другому. Да и у меня эти "три дня" повторяются не с регулярной периодичностью.
> За шесть лет практики такое было только три раза. Кто-то скажет что совпадение, но я не склонен так думать.


И что это за практика вы не уточнили.




> Dorje Shugden
> Но не воспринимайте мое сообщение как рекомендацию, а изучайте все за и против.
> Для себя я еще не решил, допустима ли эта практика для меня и для кого бы то ни было другого. Но.... я попробовал.


С этим лучше как вы рекомендовали к Алсу обратиться?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот нашел это http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Content/TK/0001.htm Немного почитал, там надо мантры читать?





> Да, то, что красным цветом выделено.
> 
> 
> .


Возможно будет интересной информация :

Арйа Васудхари супруга Арйа Джамбалы (Дзамбала, Кубера, Кувера).

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Вот еще интересное интервью:

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

Хиршман, вы, наверное, взрослый человек и сделаете, как считаете нужным, но вот вам мой совет: не надо вам тантру. Не потому, что вы какой-то "не такой", не подумайте; просто не надо.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (13.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (27.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С этим лучше как вы рекомендовали к Алсу обратиться?


К Алсу лучше ни с чем не обращаться.

----------

Гелек (14.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> К Алсу лучше ни с чем не обращаться.


По данному, конкретному вопросу, она будет компетентна.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Hirshman

> Хиршман, вы, наверное, взрослый человек и сделаете, как считаете нужным, но вот вам мой совет: не надо вам тантру. Не потому, что вы какой-то "не такой", не подумайте; просто не надо.


Спасибо за совет. А что вас привело к таким умозаключениям? Только честно.

----------


## Anthony

> Там написано, что надо приносить жертву. Делать мандалу и читать всю ночь. В современных условиях достаточно читать раза 3 в полночь и все? И как понять есть связь или нет, работает или нет?


Про связь - только опытным путем. Так же как и про работает\не работает.
Про жертвы - это стандартные 8 чашечек с водой. Гуглите "восемь подношений буддизм"
Про всю ночь - можете попробовать. Но мне долгосрочные бдения не помогают. В моем случае они убивают весь настрой. Ориентируйтесь на вдохновение. Если у Вас внутри дает какой-то отклик практика, пусть даже самая простая, то делайте ее (разумеется, если это не требует передачи).
Если меня вдохновляет практика, то я ее делаю... наверное это единственный критерий, который у меня работает.




> И что это за практика вы не уточнили.


Махакала. Шесть рук. Но на эти практики нужна передача. 





> С этим лучше как вы рекомендовали к Алсу обратиться?


Нет. К Алсу я рекомендовал обратиться по поводу правомочности практики Шугдена. (Он не входил в мои "три раза". Он был четвертым)

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Alex

> А что вас привело к таким умозаключениям? Только честно.


Меня к ним привел мой опыт общения с разными людьми за четырнадцать лет, посвященных какой-никакой практике ваджраяны (это не особо много, но для кое-каких обобщений достаточно). По моим наблюдениям, путь тайной мантры для многих остается закрытым (почему так — отдельный вопрос), и люди, несмотря на все старания, так ничего и не могут ни понять, ни достичь на практике. В сухом остатке получается в лучшем случае — напрасно потраченное время, в худшем — психические расстройства. Опять же, по моим наблюдениям, _в долгосрочной перспективе_ (это важно — я повидал множество случаев, когда люди искренне и, казалось бы, усердно принимались за дело, но спустя пять–семь–десять лет отваливались) результат получают те, кто с самого начала не сомневался в том, что ваджраяна — это вот прямо то, что ему нужно (и да, зачастую не имея понятия о том, что это такое и во что, собственно, предлагается ввязаться) и не слушал отговаривающих. 

Впрочем, не стоит абсолютизировать мой опыт: возможно, я ошибаюсь — просто почему-то мне лично попадались именно такие случаи; возможно, я ошибаюсь на ваш счет (что совсем несложно при интернет-общении); возможно, вы исключение.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018), Пема Дролкар (27.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Как же я забыл добавить! (Стучу себе по лбу как сукин сын Якин)
Попробуйте дхарани Самджняи из Сутры Золотого Света. (вроде бы она мне чем-то помогла, но уже не помню чем)
Там его мантра, очаг для возжигания огня и вроде 4 чашечки с медом вокруг него.

----------

Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Hirshman, тут еще зависит какой буддизм Вам ближе, а значит и его воззрения, и методы. Можно заметить например портрет буддиста-тхеравадина, а читая например сообщения Алика, можно заметить портрет дзен-буддиста. Ну и так далее. Вас отговаривают от ваджраяны, смотрите сами, но действительно не стоит с ней спешить, сначала хорошенько поизучайте, старые темы почитайте, соответствующую литературу. Но самое главное разберитесь какая Вам традиция ближе и какие методы Вы хотите практиковать, потому что если Вам будут навязывать традицию и методы, которые Вам не интересны, то это еще хуже, чем то что у Вас не получится с методами тех традиций, которые Вас привлекают. Кого-то привлекает йогическая практика, кто-то имеет ум склонный к мистицизму, а кого-то наоборот привлекает сухой рационализм, логика. Есть люди довлеющие к материализму, имеющие склонность к нему, такие люди если становятся буддистами, то как правило выбирают тхераваду и есть люди, склонные к мистицизму, им ближе махаянский буддизм, хотя и в последнем случае нужно учитывать, что выбрав например дзен, скорее в данной традиции, интерес к мистицизму будет отсекаться учителями, рядовыми последователями, с которыми будете общаться в интернете и соответствующей литературой. Если Вы смотрите например в сторону ваджраяны, то там есть свои обязательства, обязательство каждодневно выполнять садхану, хранить чистоту самаи.

----------

Anthony (12.08.2018), Hirshman (12.08.2018)

----------


## Hirshman

> Про связь - только опытным путем. Так же как и про работает\не работает.
> Про жертвы - это стандартные 8 чашечек с водой. Гуглите "восемь подношений буддизм"
> Про всю ночь - можете попробовать. Но мне долгосрочные бдения не помогают. В моем случае они убивают весь настрой. Ориентируйтесь на вдохновение. Если у Вас внутри дает какой-то отклик практика, пусть даже самая простая, то делайте ее (разумеется, если это не требует передачи).
> Если меня вдохновляет практика, то я ее делаю... наверное это единственный критерий, который у меня работает.
> 
> 
> Махакала. Шесть рук. Но на эти практики нужна передача. 
> 
> 
> ...


Т.е. практиковать можно не каждый день а когда будет нужный настрой? Махачкала это тоже тантра? Дхарани не считается ведь тантрой?



> Меня к ним привел мой опыт общения с разными людьми за четырнадцать лет, посвященных какой-никакой практике ваджраяны (это не особо много, но для кое-каких обобщений достаточно). По моим наблюдениям, путь тайной мантры для многих остается закрытым (почему так — отдельный вопрос), и люди, несмотря на все старания, так ничего и не могут ни понять, ни достичь на практике. В сухом остатке получается в лучшем случае — напрасно потраченное время, в худшем — психические расстройства. Опять же, по моим наблюдениям, _в долгосрочной перспективе_ (это важно — я повидал множество случаев, когда люди искренне и, казалось бы, усердно принимались за дело, но спустя пять–семь–десять лет отваливались) результат получают те, кто с самого начала не сомневался в том, что ваджраяна — это вот прямо то, что ему нужно (и да, зачастую не имея понятия о том, что это такое и во что, собственно, предлагается ввязаться) и не слушал отговаривающих. 
> 
> Впрочем, не стоит абсолютизировать мой опыт: возможно, я ошибаюсь — просто почему-то мне лично попадались именно такие случаи; возможно, я ошибаюсь на ваш счет (что совсем несложно при интернет-общении); возможно, вы исключение.


Наверное вы правы. Буду как домохозяин читать дхарани а тантру не буду изучать.



> Как же я забыл добавить! (Стучу себе по лбу как сукин сын Якин)
> Попробуйте дхарани Самджняи из Сутры Золотого Света. (вроде бы она мне чем-то помогла, но уже не помню чем)
> Там его мантра, очаг для возжигания огня и вроде 4 чашечки с медом вокруг него.


Жаль что не помните. Хорошо что не 8 чашек )))

----------


## Anthony

> Т.е. практиковать можно не каждый день а когда будет нужный настрой?


Скорее - когда потребность. Ну или настрой, если просто так для души практиковать))
Не цепляйтесь за слово "настрой"... вообще не цепляйтесь за то что я говорю. Я говорю про себя, и не более того. Откуда мне знать как будет у Вас?
Вот идет девушка, в шортах с высокой талией, обнажив низ ягодиц, Вы оборачиваетесь...и если что-то ёкнуло внутри, значит надо бежать знакомиться\шлепать по ягодицам. Так же и тут. Появилась искра и вдохновение при прочтении практики, значит надо делать ибо просто так не появится. 
Но и это не является гарантией, что все сработает.




> Махачкала это тоже тантра?


Да, жиесть




> Дхарани не считается ведь тантрой?


Да, крия тантра граничащая с сутрой. Можно делать без передачи.




> Жаль что не помните. Хорошо что не 8 чашек )))


Если бы помнил, все равно бы не рассказал) Делайте сами. Свой опыт самый ценный

----------


## Шинтанг

> Dorje Shugden
> Но не воспринимайте мое сообщение как рекомендацию, а изучайте все за и против.
> Для себя я еще не решил, допустима ли эта практика для меня и для кого бы то ни было другого. Но.... я попробовал.


В ваджраяне порой по одному и тому же вопросу можно увидеть совершенно противоположные точки зрения.
Например, известный ньингмапинский тертон Гуру Чованг говорил про ньингмапинского гуру Миларепы, что тот нанес серьезный вред благу существ. А вот Джамгон Конгтрул говорил, что тот ньингмапинский гуру - Ваджрадхара.

----------

Anthony (13.08.2018)

----------


## Алсу

> В ваджраяне порой по одному и тому же вопросу можно увидеть совершенно противоположные точки зрения.


Да или просто разные, в зависимости от учительских линий, передаваемого текста. 
Тот же Шугдэн в гелугпе распространился как проявление гневного Манжушри, в сакья как Авалокитешвары, в монастыре Сера (тот же гелуг) как Ваджрапани, в Монголию попала практика, где его соотносили с Махакалой, а у ньингмапов он всегда был гьялпо (что не мешало назначить его охранителем одного из монастырей).

----------

Anthony (13.08.2018)

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Тот же Шугдэн в гелугпе распространился как проявление гневного Манжушри..


ЕС Далай-Лама, наряду с Пятым и Тринадцатым Далай-Ламами, относится к практике Шугдена отрицательно. Практика Шугдена в Гелук - предмет существенных противоречий, и Далай Лама не рекомендует своим последователям заниматься ею, и не рекомендует шугденовцам присутствовать на своих учениях.

----------


## Алсу

Какая разница как он или они "относятся"? Вчитайтесь в то что написано выше.

----------


## Шинтанг

> ЕС Далай-Лама, наряду с Пятым и Тринадцатым Далай-Ламами, относится к практике Шугдена отрицательно. Практика Шугдена в Гелук - предмет существенных противоречий, и Далай Лама не рекомендует своим последователям заниматься ею, и не рекомендует шугденовцам присутствовать на своих учениях.


В далекие годы 20 века Намкай Норбу счел за честь пригласить к себе Триджанга Ринпоче, известного Шугденовца, в Италию, когда тот посещал Европу. Присутствие...
Сам я считаю, что ваджраяна должна опираться прежде всего на проверенные индийские линии, а Шугден - это что-то тибетское и вторичное. Но гуру, которые его практиковали в начале 20 века, как раз таки и отличились в превосходном сохранении индийских линий, например, кагьюпинцы растеряли часть наследия Марпы, а гелугпинцы здесь выглядят здорово. Поэтому и делать их изгоями было бы странно.

----------


## Anthony

> В ваджраяне порой по одному и тому же вопросу можно увидеть совершенно противоположные точки зрения.
> Например, известный ньингмапинский тертон Гуру Чованг говорил про ньингмапинского гуру Миларепы, что тот нанес серьезный вред благу существ. А вот Джамгон Конгтрул говорил, что тот ньингмапинский гуру - Ваджрадхара.


Это хорошая иллюстрация для некоторых форумчан, которые всегда твердо знают, что правильно, а что нет)

----------

Alex (13.08.2018), Иван З. (13.08.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> В далекие годы 20 века Намкай Норбу счел за честь пригласить к себе Триджанга Ринпоче, известного Шугденовца, в Италию, когда тот посещал Европу. Присутствие...


А можно поподробнее? Я не слышал такой истории. Чем все завершилось?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Чем все завершилось?


https://my.mail.ru/inbox/clearing/video/320/323.html

----------


## Шинтанг

> А можно поподробнее? Я не слышал такой истории. Чем все завершилось?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Кстати, этот Триджанг Ринпоче, "известный Шугденовец", ни кто иной, как *коренной гуру* Далай-ламы 14-го.
Вот "это хорошая иллюстрация для некоторых форумчан, которые всегда твердо знают, что правильно, а что нет".

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Игорь Берхин, про Дордже Шугдена, Пабонку Ринпоче и Триджанга Ринпоче - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post197467

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Лектор объясняет, что побудило нынешнего Далай-ламу наложить санкции на шугденовцев (качество звука плохое, поэтому нужно делать очень громко, чтобы услышать) - https://youtu.be/FK43ArOIRwk?t=2374

----------


## Алсу

Берхин "слышал звон, да не знает, где он".
"Летор" этот нам писал, просил материалы по Шугдэну, плюс чего то начитался в сети, рассказал как понял...
Если кого действительно интересует эта тема: shugden.ru
Для того и сделали, чтоб язык не стирать.

----------


## Шинтанг

При желании можно к самому Намкаю Норбу  предъявить претензии - за то, как он организовал практику защитников в Дзогчен Общине.

Для справки, есть кагьюпинский мануал Горная Дхарма, который затрагивает множество вопросов ваджраяны. 4 тома комментариев кагьюпинского Кхенпо перевели на английский, а главы, где описывается практика защитников, переводить не стали.

----------


## Anthony

> При желании можно к самому Намкаю Норбу  предъявить претензии - за то, как он организовал практику защитников в Дзогчен Общине.


А что там не так?




> Для справки, есть кагьюпинский мануал Горная Дхарма, который затрагивает множество вопросов ваджраяны. 4 тома комментариев кагьюпинского Кхенпо перевели на английский, а главы, где описывается практика защитников, переводить не стали.


Олег на русский переводил. Но не уверен, что все главы.

----------


## Anthony

> Игорь Берхин, про Дордже Шугдена, Пабонку Ринпоче и Триджанга Ринпоче - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post197467


Короче, там черт ногу сломит. Кууууууча историй и каждая по-своему прекрасна)))
Но пока, самое внятное и со ссылками на канонические тексты, это сайт шугден.ру
Мне даже жалко стало того убиенного учителя. И это не ирония.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда они пришли за коммунистами, я молчал — я не был коммунистом.....





> Иными словами, настоящему буддисту лучше заступаться и поддерживать шарлатанов, распространяющих ложные воззрения, потому что когда возникнет угроза для всех вместе, эти шарлатаны его может быть поддержат.
> 
> Но если рассуждать разумно, вероятность возникновения такой угрозы невелика, а вероятность того, что в случае её возникновения необуддийские группы будут заступаться за традиционные буддийские ещё ниже. А поддержка ложных воззрений и заступничество за развратничающих монахов во-первых, наносит вред прямо сейчас непосредственно тому, кто защищает, во-вторых, наносит вред репутации Дхармы и тем самым увеличивает ту самую небольшую вероятность, на случай которой они предусмотрены.
> 
> Защищать Дхарму нужно, чтобы она не скатилась в нью-эйдж и позитив синкинг, не стала оправданием для возглавляемых ламами кружков по сексуальной эксплуатации или финансовых пирамид. Нужно, чтобы она оставалась средством освобождения от самсары. Финансовых пирамид у нас и так много, а такое средство — одно и оно уникально, его надо беречь!


Дхарму есть кому Защищать.
Да и Вы, когда закончите образование - будете не только применять, но и распространять и защищать, как и все остальные кто выбрал соответствующий путь для целей распространения и защиты Дхармы: поехать\пойти учится туда где это преподаётся.

И в буддийской Дхарме есть и учения о благополучии этой жизни.

А вообще можно не рассуждать, а просто посмотреть на то, что есть:

Сначала жёсткие моралисты западно-духовники, читающие через эту призму буддийские тексты набросились на мирянский секулярный буддизм. ваджраянци, махаянци и тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
Затем набросились на ваджраянцев, у секулярных мирянцев уже не было стремления чтоб их поддержать, а махаянци и тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
Затем набросились на махаянцев, у  мирянцев и у ваджраянцев уже не было стремления чтоб их поддержать, а тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
Затем пришла очередь разных ветвей тхеравадинцев выгребать от реконструкторов по полной, ... и далее выгребают, уже не здесь и там где ни секулярные, ни ваджраянные, ни махаянные ничем не помогут.

А начинается то всё с клеймения нормальной естественной мотивации общей как для секулярных мирян(коих всегда подавляющее большинство в буддизме (а кто так не считает может спросить себя - а как часто он задумывается о работе на перспективу следующей жизни?)), так и для остальных, а именно - мотивации: не переживать страдания, а переживать счастье, комфорт, радость, благополучие...
и с выискивания недостатков  у других, с последующим их гипертрофированием и раздутием, вплоть навешивания ярлыков исказителей(а это все кто не так как *Я* понимает Дхарму ; ),   тёмных сил(а это все кто не такой как *Я*(точнее не такой как мой *Идеал Я*) ; ), вселенского зла(ну все, кто не с *Нами*...; ) и т.д.

----------

Anthony (24.08.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Дхарму есть кому Защищать.
> Да и Вы, когда закончите образование - будете не только применять, но и распространять и защищать, как и все остальные кто выбрал соответствующий путь для целей распространения и защиты Дхармы: поехать\пойти учится туда где это преподаётся.


Если бы Дхарму было, кому защищать, к ней бы не примазывались всякие необуддийские культы. Сейчас в большинстве стран мира нет запрета на практику и распространение Дхармы, ей не грозит опасность исчезнуть в результате внешнего запрета. Зато есть очевидная опасность того, что пользуясь популярностью буддизма, разные не имеющие к нему отношения группы начинают под видом буддизма распространять свои учения. И именно в этом смысле требуется защищать Дхарму: препятствовать, чтобы под видом Дхармы распространялась не Дхарма.




> Можно не рассуждать, а просто посмотреть на то, что есть:
> Сначала жёсткие моралисты западно-духовники, читающие через эту призму буддийские тексты набросились на мирянский секулярный буддизм. ваджраянци, махаянци и тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
> Затем набросились на ваджраянцев, у секулярных мирянцев уже не было стремления чтоб их поддержать, а махаянци и тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
> Затем набросились на махаянцев, у  мирянцев и у ваджраянцев уже не было стремления чтоб их поддержать, а тхеравадинци - либо промолчали, либо подхватили лозунги.
> Затем пришла очередь разных ветвей тхеравадинцев выгребать от реконструкторов по полной, ... и далее выгребают, уже не здесь и там где ни секулярные, ни ваджраянные, ни махаянные ничем не помогут.


Ничего такого не происходило и не происходит. Никто не набрасывался на мирянский секулярный буддизм, никто не набрасывался на ваджраянцев, никто не набрасывался на тхеравадинцев.

----------


## Алсу



----------

Alex (23.08.2018), Владимир Николаевич (23.08.2018), Мария Герасимова (16.10.2022)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я почитала тему и ужаснулась))) Какая еще тантра и практики? Вы что человеку советуете-то?))

Основа мирского накопления благополучия в быту, оно же накопление благих заслуг в сторону встречи с нужными учителями и текстами и практиками, - следование базовой нравственности, например. Когда человек накапливает привычку наблюдать за тем, что он делает и говорит в сторону непричинения вреда другим существам, он уже постепенно приходит к более успешному общению с миром. 

По тантре согласна с Алексом во многом, только могу сказать, что по-настоящему ее могут практиковать единицы, и только те, кто уже в предыдущих жизнях развивал этот навык. Без базы нет тантры. Плюс слишком сильны тибетизмы, которые многих уводят от сути. Даже реализованные тибетские учителя часто не могут увидеть ум ученика, потому что их культурное наследие и язык в корне отличаются от западного. Могу привести толко одного Учителя, который годится на эти роль, - это Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче. Ну, и, безусловно ЕСДЛ(но он очень занят)))

Безусловно тантрические практики имеют мощную энергетическую силу, но это как объезжать дикого скакуна, только полный контроль над ним дает нужный результат. На учениях я тоже видела кучу людей. Они, безусловно, накапливают благие заслуги. Но для тантры нужно довольно развитое понимание пустотности, без этого никак, а оно развито тоже у единиц. Нравится наблюдать таинственные ритуалы тибетских дедушек( часто по нима даже подробные комментарии не получить, а, даже получив, на твои вопросы нектому ответить), отлично. Только не питайте себя иллюзиями, что вы практикуете тантру.

В тантре есть много описывающих элементов, нагромождений, которые только запутывают, и если ученик не понимает суть трансформации, не имеет связи с учителем, ему просто не перелезть через этот частокол. Он начитывает садхены, долго, сколько может, а потом утомляется и бросает. А почему? Потому что ему непонятно ЗАЧЕМ от их начитывает, и КАКОГО РЕЗУЛЬТАТА он хочет достичь. Отсюда нет понимания процесса и мотивации. Плюс у большинства встречи с Учителем проистекают раз в десятилетие, поговорить они с ним не могут, и не накопили базы для тантры. 

Шинтанг. Послушайте мой совет. Почитайте наипростую и ясную книжку ЕС Далай Ламы "Буддийская практика. Путь к жизни, полной смысла" Это гениальная книжка, которая на 200 страницах описывает ВСЮ буддийскую практику в целом, включая тантру. Вы сначала ее почитайте, посмотрите на все в целом, а потом будете задавать вопросы предметно. Можете прочитать все книги ЕСДЛ, про бизнес и материальное благополучие в том числе. Он точно гарантированный Учитель по всем вопросам, не ошибетесь))

Что касается материальтного благополучия, оно нужно в необходимой и достаточной мере любому практику, при условии, что он будет пользоваться им для практики. И оно является знаком положительной кармы.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> В далекие годы 20 века Намкай Норбу счел за честь пригласить к себе Триджанга Ринпоче, известного Шугденовца, в Италию, когда тот посещал Европу. Присутствие...
> Сам я считаю, что ваджраяна должна опираться прежде всего на проверенные индийские линии, а Шугден - это что-то тибетское и вторичное. Но гуру, которые его практиковали в начале 20 века, как раз таки и отличились в превосходном сохранении индийских линий, например, кагьюпинцы растеряли часть наследия Марпы, а гелугпинцы здесь выглядят здорово. Поэтому и делать их изгоями было бы странно.


Культ Шугдена обычная нечисть. Чтобы держаться за подобные вещи нужно быть слепым.

----------


## Anthony

> Культ Шугдена обычная нечисть. Чтобы держаться за подобные вещи нужно быть слепым.


Дондуп Воскрес! 

Чтобы утверждать про какую-то "нечисть", нужно сначала объяснить, почему практика дхармапалы (ничем не отличающаяся от остальных тысяч таких же), стала считаться нечистью.
Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы, как человек имеющий тибетское имя и принадлежащий к махаяне, являетесь никем иным как представителем одной школы, в которой эту нечисть практиковали добрые три века... да почти уже четыре. Четыреста лет, Карл!

Дайте людям тантрическую демократию!!!1!11!!!

----------

Алсу (29.08.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2018)

----------


## Шинтанг

> Культ Шугдена обычная нечисть. Чтобы держаться за подобные вещи нужно быть слепым.


У Пабонки была ученица из аристократического рода Лхалу. Этот род спонсировал школу Гелуг ещё со времен самого Цонкапы.

У неё был супруг из ньингмапинской традиции; его отец был ньингмапинцем и сам супруг тоже был ньингмапинцем: у супруга было множество лунгов и вангов ньингма, а у отца в качестве защитника был Гесар. 

Согласно Желтой Книге, супруга поддерживала чистое воззрение школы Гелуг и практиковала Шугдена.

В процессе политической разборки её супруг и его отец были арестованы. Отцу выкололи глаза, а супругу собирались отрубить руку, но Пабонка Ринпоче использовал свой авторитет ламы и уговорил не отрубать руки.

Согласно Желтой Книге, те страдания, которые они пережили были вызваны гневом Шугдена, т.к. они оскверняли чистую линию Гелуг. Отца затем отпустили на свободу в поместье Лхалу, но он вскоре покинул его, т.к. чувствовал себя некомфортно в месте, где почитался Шугден. Он сам верил в то, что за его страданиями стоял Шугден.

Супруга же после всех этих событий стала очень духовной: её связь учитель-ученик с Пабонкой Ринпоче окрепла. Она стала весьма серьезным практиком Ваджрайогини и Ямантаки,  также она спонсировала знаменитые учения Пабонки по Ламриму "Освобождение на вашей ладони", спонсировала издание трудов Пабонки. Она умерла в 83 года в медитативном состоянии Тугдам, её останки отправили в Индию, где Триджанг Ринпоче их благословил и использовал для создания изображений божеств в Дхарамсале.

Её супруг, которого спас Пабонка, стал его учеником и принял Шугдена: вместе с супругой они прошли ритуал вверения жизни Шугдену. У пары остались дети, которые сейчас живут внутри и снаружи Тибета.

Добавлю, что насчет чистоты линии не совсем ясно, т.к. Триджанг Ринпоче при жизни давал посвящения 8 форм Падмасамбхавы - похоже, что ньингмапинские линии, которые были внутри самого Гелуга считались "чистыми".

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Пятый Далай-лама

Нгаванг Лобсанг Гьяцо занимает видное место в линии передачи учений Ньингмапы, а Дуджом Ринпоче написал о нем в своей знаменитой Истории школы Ньингма, поместив его среди других важных тертонов.[3] Это упоминание связано с его откровениями чистого видения Гъячен Нъернга, что означает Двадцать пять запечатанных учений. Пророчества нескольких откровений чистого видения говорят о Пятом Далай-ламе как о воплощении просветленной активности царя Трисонг Дэцена. Он ощущал глубокую связь с традицией Ньингма и Гуру Падмасамбхавой, а среди его важнейших учителей были такие великие ньингмапинские мастера, как Цурчен Чойинг Рангдрол, Кхентон Палджор Лхундруп, Тердаг Лингпа и Минлинг Терчен Джюрме Дорже.[4] Он был особенно близок линии мастеров традиции Северного сокровища, к которой относился Ригдзин Годем, часто появлявшийся в его видениях. В своих автобиографических текстах Пятый Далай-лама часто упоминает Пема Ригдзина, первого Дзогчен Ринпоче, которому он дал совет основать монастырь Дзогчен в Кхаме. Он называл его «великим дзогпаченпо, обладающим полным пониманием Ньингтиг».

Из книги: Далай-лама о Дзогчене.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дондуп, не Дондуп( жаль, что рано ушел из жизни), но я бы не стала трогать то, что мои учителя, и в первую Очередь ЕСДЛ советовали не трогать. А ЕСДЛ я доверяю полностью, хотя критично отношусь в тому, что он говорит. И он нам лично неоднократно объяснял на учениях про это и просил практиков Шугдена покинуть зал. В уме у меня возникали образы битвы титанов, а я не могу недооценивать мудрость и знание Его Святешества, уже 20 лет, как ему следую. Уверена, что у него были веские причины так себя вести, и вопрос стоял не в его личном авторитете и власти, а в чем-то еще.

Я пережила раскол тяжело, часть моих учителей не подписали официальный отказ от практики Шугдена(даже не практикуя ее), потому что сочли это нарушением свободы буддизма, но я решила вопрос, как чувствовала. Шугдена не практиковала. И ходила все равно к старым учителям, они ведь много мне дали , кагда была новичком, и ничего зловредного не делали и не учили этому, ходила и к ЕСДЛ. И совесть была чиста.

Но. Насколько могла сделать вывод из поведения Его Святейшества и его объяснений(они есть в инете), там действительно разошлись какие-то темные энергетические силы, которые, возможно, и не были уже этим защитником, и пришлось потратить массу усилий, чтобы сохранить Дхарму от этого влияния на тот момент. 

Как человек, который не видит прямого огня, но понимает, что он есть, видя дым, и, зная высокореализованные качества ЕСДЛ, а также что реализованные практики способны управлять элементами и энергиями, не сомневаюсь, что пришлось принять радикальные меры на тот момент, чтобы избежать чего-то дурного. И сейчас это уже в прошлом.

Кто не столкнулся с этим напрямую( а я столкнулась), не может судить только просто по интернету об этом, думаю. Не уверен, - не обгоняй, работает и тут. Это сейчас легко шутить. А тогда было не до шуток. Многие монахи вышли в опалу, и крайне переживали это.

----------


## Шинтанг

> Дондуп, не Дондуп( жаль, что рано ушел из жизни), но я бы не стала трогать то, что мои учителя, и в первую Очередь ЕСДЛ советовали не трогать. А ЕСДЛ я доверяю полностью, хотя критично отношусь в тому, что он говорит. И он нам лично неоднократно объяснял на учениях про это и просил практиков Шугдена покинуть зал. В уме у меня возникали образы битвы титанов, а я не могу недооценивать мудрость и знание Его Святешества, уже 20 лет, как ему следую. Уверена, что у него были веские причины так себя вести, и вопрос стоял не в его личном авторитете и власти, а в чем-то еще.
> 
> Я пережила раскол тяжело, часть моих учителей не подписали официальный отказ от практики Шугдена(даже не практикуя ее), потому что сочли это нарушением свободы буддизма, но я решила вопрос, как чувствовала. Шугдена не практиковала. И ходила все равно к старым учителям, они ведь много мне дали , кагда была новичком, и ничего зловредного не делали и не учили этому, ходила и к ЕСДЛ. И совесть была чиста.
> 
> Но. Насколько могла сделать вывод из поведения Его Святейшества и его объяснений(они есть в инете), там действительно разошлись какие-то темные энергетические силы, которые, возможно, и не были уже этим защитником, и пришлось потратить массу усилий, чтобы сохранить Дхарму от этого влияния на тот момент. 
> 
> Как человек, который не видит прямого огня, но понимает, что он есть, видя дым, и, зная высокореализованные качества ЕСДЛ, а также что реализованные практики способны управлять элементами и энергиями, не сомневаюсь, что пришлось принять радикальные меры на тот момент, чтобы избежать чего-то дурного. И сейчас это уже в прошлом.
> 
> Кто не столкнулся с этим напрямую( а я столкнулась), не может судить только просто по интернету об этом, думаю. Не уверен, - не обгоняй, работает и тут. Это сейчас легко шутить. А тогда было не до шуток. Многие монахи вышли в опалу, и крайне переживали это.


Борьба с Шугденом проходила на фоне попыток ЕС Далай Ламы "оньингмапить" Гелуг.

Он провел гадание с целью узнать, у какого ламы получать Ваджракилаю - ему выпал Дилго Кьенце Ринпоче. Сам Дилго Кхьенце может и хороший лама, но те ньингмапинские круги, с которым связался ЕС, сейчас полностью в нечистотах.

Ученик Дилго Кьенце, Сакьонг Мипам:
Фото с ЕС Далай Ламой

Это персонаж сексуальных скандалов с изнасилованиями.
Другой персонаж - Согьял Ринпоче, тулку тертона Согьяла, у которого 13 Далай Лама получал терма Ваджракилаи. 14 Далай Лама называл его своим другом, но закончилось всё опять теми же сексуальными скандалами, и вот уже Далай Лама называет Согьяла disgrace`ом.

Где гелугпинские шугденовцы начала 20 века, а где вся эта ньингмапинская гоп компания - не там ищут демонов. Рад, что ЕС Далай Лама остался чист как лотос.

Сакьяпинские круги, от которых Пабонка Ринпоче привнес в Гелуг новые линии, выглядят намного привлекательнее.




> А ЕСДЛ я доверяю полностью, хотя критично отношусь в тому, что он говорит


ЕСДЛ сам говорит проверять его слова подобно золоту.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> Дондуп Воскрес! 
> 
> Чтобы утверждать про какую-то "нечисть", нужно сначала объяснить, почему практика дхармапалы (ничем не отличающаяся от остальных тысяч таких же), стала считаться нечистью.
> Правильно ли я понимаю, что Вы, как человек имеющий тибетское имя и принадлежащий к махаяне, являетесь никем иным как представителем одной школы, в которой эту нечисть практиковали добрые три века... да почти уже четыре. Четыреста лет, Карл!
> 
> Дайте людям тантрическую демократию!!!1!11!!!


Нет, вы не правы, я не отношу себя к той школе, которая бы практиковала подобный сомнительный или демонический культ.

----------


## Anthony

> Нет, вы не правы, я не отношу себя к той школе, которая бы практиковала подобный сомнительный или демонический культ.


Ох.. не все так просто. Все школы его практиковали. Никого эта беда не обошла стороной

----------


## Alex

> ...на фоне попыток ЕС Далай Ламы "оньингмапить" Гелуг


Я, честно говоря, слабо представляю себе, как можно "оньингмапить" гелуг, да и любую сармапинскую школу. У ньингма и сарма во многом разное воззрение (в чем-то сущностно, в чем-то терминологически), разная структура и набор практик, они во многом опираются на разные текстуальные традиции. Нетрудно заметить, что в сводных "энциклопедических" трудах (как, например, в "Сокровищнице познаваемого" Джамгона Конгтрула) ньингма и сарма обычно рассматриваются по отдельности, без прямых параллелей. Это не значит, что что-то из этих традиций лучше (хотя на самом деле, конечно, ньингма круче, тут и спорить не о чем), просто они разные и не всегда сводимые одна к другой. Впрочем, если говорить о "включении" элементов одной традиции в другую, то самым ярым "ньингмапизатором" был как раз Пятый Далай-лама.




> Где гелугпинские шугденовцы начала 20 века, а где вся эта ньингмапинская гоп компания...


Гелугпинские шугденовцы начала ХХ века, помимо прочего, отличаются еще и тем, что за давностью времени их образ подернулся благородной патиной и романтическим флёром, а сами они в уме неофитов отчасти превратились в иконописные образы. Я мало контактировал с гелугпинцами, но за годы пребывания в буддийской среде у меня поднакопилось забавных и местами неприличных историй про гелугпинских (в том числе) геше и лопонов, где есть главы и про гурство, и про сексуальную эксплуатацию доверчивых учениц, и про адский алкоголизм с буйствами и неадекватом — и в определенных кругах герои этих историй слывут мудрыми наставниками. И фоточки с ЕСДЛ, конечно, тоже имеются. Однако при чем тут школа гелуг как целое? Да ни при чем.




> ...те ньингмапинские круги, с которым связался ЕС, сейчас полностью в нечистотах.


Надо же, как забавно. Вы можете этого не знать, но "Сакьонг Мипам" вообще никак не относится к ньингма — основанная его отцом структура (т.н. "Шамбала") является полностью авторской наработкой, со своими новодельными практиками, со своей странной иерархией "ваджрачарий" и т.д. Согьял тоже не является держателем какой-либо "мэйнстримовой" ньингмапинской линии. Кстати, начало его "Ригпы" связано как раз с тем, что в свое время Дуджом Ринпоче наотрез отказался взять под свое "окормление" созданные Согьялом центры (хотя и давал там посвящения) и включить их в мандалу Дуджом Терсар — почему, мы уже не узнаем. Современная ньингма (из представленных на Западе линий) — это линии Дуджом и Чоклинг Терсар, Лончен Ньинтиг, линия Падма Линпы, но уж никак не упомянутые вами клоуны.

Что до ваших наездов на школу старых переводов в связи с забавными особенностями "народного буддизма" в средневековом Тибете — проедьтесь по традиционным гелугпинским регионам, пообщайтесь с деревенскими буддистами. Думаю, вы узнаете и увидите много нового и интересного для себя. Интересно, удастся ли вам найти обличаемые вами безобразия в ньингмапинских текстах — тантрах, комментариях и садханах?

Но вообще вот этот ваш пассаж: 




> Ньингма - то, что историки называют "периодом распада" 9-11 век. Пик в 10-11 веках: кровавые жертвоприношения горным богам и т.п.


— это, извините, уже за гранью. Я никогда не был против уважительного и обоснованного обсуждения учителей, но этот ваш наезд на целую школу я не собираюсь оставлять без внимания. Настучу-ка я на вас модератору. Жаль, что вы, будучи, по-видимому, умным и начитанным человеком, тратите время и энергию на всякую фигню. Ну и на ближайшем цоге вас помяну, конечно.

----------

Anthony (01.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (01.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Современная Гелук представленная на Западе - это в основном ФПМТ и связанные с ними центры.
И вот здесь то какраз - и изучение Уттаратантрашастстры и в практике объединённое Дзокчен и Махамудра Карма Чагме. 

Вообще все гелукпиские Учителя на Западе сейчас всё более обращаются к методикам Ньингма, Кагью и ... Тхераваде.
Как комуто может быть ни странно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Возвращаясь немного к теме.

А кто читал единственный тибетский(гелугпинский?) комментарий на Ваджраччхедику-праджняпарамита-сутру ?

Может там и вправду написано то что изложил геше Майкл Роуч в своей книге "Алмазный Огранщик: система управления бизнесом и жизнью", он же и пишет что взял тот комментарий за основу.
(вот напр. он один из немногих, кто полностью переводит название сутры - Ваджра*ччхедика*)

К томуже когда писался комментарий в тибетских "монастырях" Гелук было всё ещё нормальное позитивное отношение к бизнесу, вот например можно прочесть у путешественницы Александра Давид-Неэль посетившей Тибет в начала 20века:

_-Как только послушника приняли в монастырь, он, сколько бы ему ни было лет, начинает получать положенную часть монастырских доходов* (*Доходы от урожаев монастырских угодий и от скотоводства реализуются светскими арендаторами. Три государственных монастыря Сера, Галден и Депюнг, расположенные вблизи Лхасы, и еще несколько монастырей получают, кроме того, ежегодную субсидию от правительства. Наконец, все монастыри занимаются торговлей через финансируемых ими посредников-купцов или же непосредственно через чиновников-монахов, выборных членов монастырской братии. Этим монахам поручается управление всем монастырским хозяйством. — Прим.авт.) и доброхотных даяний благочестивых прихожан. (с)_
http://ezoteric.polbu.ru/davidneel_t.../ch03_xii.html

_-Однако, коммерция кажется многим монахам самой привлекательной из всех профессий. Большинство послушников, войдя в возраст и не испытывая никаких склонностей к монашеству и к науке, пытают счастье в торговле. Если завести собственное дело им не по средствам, они нанимаются к купцам в качестве секретарей, кассиров, агентов и даже простых слуг. Некоторые торговые сделки разрешается заключать в монастырях. Но трапа, ведущим действительно крупные торговые операции, администрация монастыря по их просьбе предоставляет отпуск, даже на несколько лет, так что они могут сопровождать свои караваны и открывать торговые конторы, где им заблагорассудится. 

Все монастыри ведут крупную торговлю, продавая или обменивая продукцию своих владений. К барышам присоединяется доход от больших "сборов доброхотных подаяний", именуемых "карткик". Одни сборы производятся через правильные промежутки времени, другие же эпизодически. Небольшие монастыри просто командируют кого-нибудь из монахов для взимания подаяния с жителей окрестных селений. Но в крупных монастырях "карткик" приобретает размеры настоящих экспедиций. Группы трапа, часто под предводительством сановников-монахов, идут из Тибета до самой Монголии, находясь в пути долгие месяцы и возвращаются подобно победоносной рати древних времен, подгоняя перед собой тысячные табуны лошадей и гурты домашнего скота, навьюченного разнообразными приношениями верующих....... (с)_
http://ezoteric.polbu.ru/davidneel_t...h03_xviii.html
_-Существует оригинальный обычай взаимообразно доверять какому-нибудь монастырскому чиновнику некоторую сумму денег или партию товаров на определенное время, часто на три года. Чиновник должен пустить вверенный ему капитал в оборот таким образом, чтобы прибыль позволила ему покрыть различные заранее обусловленные затраты: например, он должен будет поставлять масло для заправки светильников какого-нибудь храма или устроить определенное число трапез для братии гомпа, или же ему придется взять на себя расходы по ремонту монастырских зданий, приему гостей, содержанию лошадей или что-нибудь другое, а по истечении срока займа он обязан вернуть капитал сполна. Ссуду, полученную скоропортящимися товарами, он должен возвратить таким же количеством однотипных товаров. Если удача ему улыбнулась и прибыль превышает сумму обязательных по договору расходов, его счастье: остаток идет в его пользу. Но если ему не повезло, он обязан возместить недостающую сумму из собственных средств, так как основной капитал, переходя из рук в руки, должен в любом случае оставаться неизменным. (с)
_http://ezoteric.polbu.ru/davidneel_t.../ch03_xix.html

Вообще полезно такие вот свидетельства путешественников читать(не только по Тибету, но и вообще по Азиям-Индиям), чтоб узнать, а каким был буддизм - 50 лет назад, 100 лет, 200.... каким он был до соприкосновения с понятиями других культур(например каким предстал глазам китайских путешественников)....., почитать тексты палийской Типитаки описывающие быт и понятия общества и буддийской общины времён Будды или более ближних к этому времени, ...

Да и вообще самому поездить по Азиям и Индиям, соприкоснуться с живой  буддийской культурой, понятиями, бытом ...  - всегда полезно.

(п.с. ещё на всяк случай добавлю  - позитивно к бизнесу отношусь, 
как и к предприимчивости, находчивости, смекалке, .... и прочей житейской мудрости ( неоднократно кстати восхваляемых  как в Джатаках так и в ряде других буддийских текстах)).

----------


## Yagmort

> ...Другой персонаж - Согьял Ринпоче, тулку тертона Согьяла, у которого 13 Далай Лама получал терма Ваджракилаи. 14 Далай Лама называл его своим другом, но закончилось всё опять теми же сексуальными скандалами, и вот уже Далай Лама называет Согьяла disgrace`ом...


по-поводу Сакьёнг Мипама уже сказано. насчёт Согьяла Ринпоче - никакой он особо не тулку, просто из богатой и влиятельной семьи, которая попросту по молодости протолкнула его "по блату". до скандалов это утаивали, а потом понеслось. сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Возвращаясь немного к теме.
> 
> А кто читал единственный тибетский(гелугпинский) комментарий на Ваджраччхедику-праджняпарамита-сутру ?
> 
> Может там и вправду написано то что изложил геше Майкл Роуч в своей книге "Алмазный Огранщик: система управления бизнесом и жизнью",
> (вот напр. он один из немногих  хоть полностью переводит название сутры - Ваджра*ччхедика*)
> 
> К томуже когда писался комментарий в тибетских "монастырях" Гелук было всё ещё нормальное позитивное отношение к бизнесу, вот например можно прочесть у путешественницы Александра Давид-Неэль посетившей Тибет в начала 20века:
> 
> ...


Для бхикшу есть Виная, которая их ограничивает. Профессор Лал Мани Джоши приводит критику касательно богатств буддийских монастырей Индии, я думаю что подобная критика была и от тибетских йогинов в отношении тибетских уже монастырей, а Джоши например ссылается на Будона, который пишет, ссылаясь на Чандрагарбха-париприччха шастру, что спустя 1300 лет после паринирваны Благословенного, монахи станут жаждать богатства и предметов удовольствия. Да и потом, говорится же об отказе от восьми мирских дхарм.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для бхикшу есть Виная, которая их ограничивает. .


Находчивость и смекалка - всегда были и раньше, как и предприимчивые люди среди бхикшу.

(и в этом нет ничего  плохого. наоборот, это - мудро)

И о нарушениях правил Виная речи не идёт.
Всегда были специальные доверенные лица, деятельность от поручителей, чтото типа западных трастов  и прочее. К томуже не все "монахи" массово были именно -бхикшу, многие были - шраманера.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Кто-то из участников разбирал какую-то палийскую сутту, названия только я ее забыл. Она имеет отношение к мирянам, там описываются различные успехи по мере возрастания и последнее это мудрость, которая вообще отдельно стоит от мирских достижений. В какой-то из других уже сутт, описывается мирянин-сотапанна, который при реализации данного плода, отказался от всех своих жен, устроив их жизнь. Я думаю чем глубже практика, тем больше отречения будет, больше отказа от чувственных удовольствий. А традиционное общество всегда ценило йогинов, в Тае, народ боготворит монахов лесной традиции.

----------


## Anthony

Собсна.. а что мешает мирянину баб драть? Параджика какая то мирянская есть?
Седня она видите ли хочет, а завтра она видите ли оскорбится, когда протрезвеет опосля ганапуджи.

И какое это вообще имеет отношение к лейблам гелуг или нингма?
Это банальный, унылый харрасмент. И в Тибете, и в Пендосии, и даже в Вашем Урюпинске.

Хооооспади.. да у нас пол страны сидит за подобные вещи.... все видимо нингмапинцы-прелюбодеи.

----------

Alex (01.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А поинтересуйтесь вопросами быта.
Управления финансовыми потоками, административными , хозяйственными, порядкоохранительными и прочими делами.

Всё это также нужно, нужно места проживания, питания, туалеты и прочие постройки (не говоря уже о  залах "храмов"), нужна одежда, пища, лекарства, поддержка местных элит ....

И при жизни Будды - всё это нужно было.
И кстати Будда проявил себя и как прекраснейший менеджер занимаясь всякими организационными вопросами, без которых в жизни не обойтись.


Да и по разным причинам люди становятся\становились бхикшу и с разными целями.  Никто не ставит в обязаловку именно высшую цель.

----------


## Шинтанг

> Гелугпинские шугденовцы начала ХХ века, помимо прочего, отличаются еще и тем, что за давностью времени их образ подернулся благородной патиной и романтическим флёром, а сами они в уме неофитов отчасти превратились в иконописные образы. Я мало контактировал с гелугпинцами, но за годы пребывания в буддийской среде у меня поднакопилось забавных и местами неприличных историй про гелугпинских (в том числе) геше и лопонов, где есть главы и про гурство, и про сексуальную эксплуатацию доверчивых учениц, и про адский алкоголизм с буйствами и неадекватом — и в определенных кругах герои этих историй слывут мудрыми наставниками. И фоточки с ЕСДЛ, конечно, тоже имеются. Однако при чем тут школа гелуг как целое? Да ни при чем.


Гелугпинские шугденовцы начала 20 века - это сильнейшие учителя как сутры, так и тантры: это профессионалы, способные обучать таким продвинутым ваджраянским штучкам, как стадия завершения Херуки, Ваджрайогини и пр.
Вы бы почитали Ламрим "Освобождение на вашей ладони", прежде чем писать полнейший бред.




> Надо же, как забавно. Вы можете этого не знать, но "Сакьонг Мипам" вообще никак не относится к ньингма — основанная его отцом структура (т.н. "Шамбала") является полностью авторской наработкой, со своими новодельными практиками, со своей странной иерархией "ваджрачарий" и т.д. Согьял тоже не является держателем какой-либо "мэйнстримовой" ньингмапинской линии. Кстати, начало его "Ригпы" связано как раз с тем, что в свое время Дуджом Ринпоче наотрез отказался взять под свое "окормление" созданные Согьялом центры (хотя и давал там посвящения) и включить их в мандалу Дуджом Терсар — почему, мы уже не узнаем. Современная ньингма (из представленных на Западе линий) — это линии Дуджом и Чоклинг Терсар, Лончен Ньинтиг, линия Падма Линпы, но уж никак не упомянутые вами клоуны.


За Согьяла  вписывались вполне известные ньингмапинские личности: есть сайты наподобие lotsawahouse, где можно ознакомиться с восхвалениями, пожеланиями долгой жизни.
А Сакьонг вашим ловким словцом не перестанет являться ньингмапинцем: он там держатель какого-то терма и ученик Дилго Кхьенце.




> Что до ваших наездов на школу старых переводов в связи с забавными особенностями "народного буддизма" в средневековом Тибете — проедьтесь по традиционным гелугпинским регионам, пообщайтесь с деревенскими буддистами. Думаю, вы узнаете и увидите много нового и интересного для себя. Интересно, удастся ли вам найти обличаемые вами безобразия в ньингмапинских текстах — тантрах, комментариях и садханах?
> 
> Но вообще вот этот ваш пассаж: 
> 
> — это, извините, уже за гранью. Я никогда не был против уважительного и обоснованного обсуждения учителей, но этот ваш наезд на целую школу я не собираюсь оставлять без внимания. Настучу-ка я на вас модератору. Жаль, что вы, будучи, по-видимому, умным и начитанным человеком, тратите время и энергию на всякую фигню. Ну и на ближайшем цоге вас помяну, конечно.


Вам привели информацию из книги, вы же в ответ гору текста-словоблудия без всякой конкретики.
Знакомый прием.
Ваш ньингмапинский дружок-модератор со своим "гелугпинцы в захваченных монастырях присваивали себе авторство" - тут уже все ясно.
Впрочем, он уже зашкварился с удалением темы про ННР`а.

Приводите примеры конкретных косяков гелугпинских лам, о косяках которых вы слышали, иначе придется засчитать это вашими фантазиями в попытке оправдаться.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Находчивость и смекалка - всегда были и раньше, как и предприимчивые люди среди бхикшу.
> 
> (и в этом нет ничего  плохого. наоборот, это - мудро)
> 
> И о нарушениях правил Виная речи не идёт.
> Всегда были специальные доверенные лица, деятельность от поручителей, чтото типа западных трастов  и прочее. К томуже не все "монахи" массово были именно -бхикшу, многие были - шраманера.


А были еще монахи-дхутанга - странствующие аскеты, жизнь которых была более строга. Среди мирян есть, кто хранит восемь или десять обетов. Чем глубже практика, тем будет больше наличествовать отречения от чувственных удовольствий.

----------


## Шинтанг

Я сейчас посмотрел мельком: Сакьонг Мипам получал какие-то передачи Ринчен Тердзо от тертона Намка Дриме.
Alex даже не знаком с темой, а решил высказаться.
http://www.ripa-center.ru/lineage_ri...ers/HENDR.html



> Кроме того Кьябдже *Дуджом Джигдрал Еше Дордже* писал в колофоне, составленной им для Намка Дриме Рабджама Ринпоче молитвы долгой жизни:
> 
> Пусть жизнь открывателя глубоких сокровищ Дхармы цикла "Драгоценная Сокровищница Трёх Семейств" будет долгой!
> 
> *Кьябдже Дильго Кенце Ринпоче* писал:
> 
> Посредством просветлённой сущности Херуки Пема Гьялпо (Гуру Ринпоче), 
> А так же силе устремление Додже Зиджи Цел, 
> Великий Лев (Гесар) из Драгоценной Сокровищницы Трёх Семейств, 
> Принесёт благо и счастье учению и существам времён упадка.



Дуджом, Дилго Кхьенце - это все ньингма.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А были еще монахи-дхутанга - странствующие аскеты, жизнь которых была более строга. Среди мирян есть, кто хранит восемь или десять обетов. Чем глубже практика, тем будет больше наличествовать отречения от чувственных удовольствий.


А были и типа Друкпа Кюнле. 

Есть и было и то и то. Люди разные, цели и у бхикшу разные, а вот перечисленные мной выше потребности есть у всех.
И комуто надо и этим заниматься, особенно если есть к этому склонность.
Это жизнь. И это буддизм, возникший и распространяющийся в первую очередь в среде аристократов, олигархов, интеллигенции, бизнесменов, торговцев, среднего класса горожан и свободных граждан...., а не среди бедняков и рабов.

Чето такого идеально строго жёсткого везде одинакового не было и нет, как того видится по книгам ряду моралистов.
(хотя может и было - в отколовшейся общине Девадатты)

----------


## Anthony

Вот мысля возникла... Бурятия - гелугпинский регион. Живет бурят, исповедует гелугпизм, совокупляет местных красавиц. А одна из красавиц бац! и залетела!
Мама красавицы говорит - да как же так, дочура? И аборт нельзя, и замуж тебя никто с дитем не возьмет. Веди мужика под венец! 
Мужик говорит: нет, красавица, какой такой венец, дура чтоли? у меня еще вся жизнь впереди, и покраше тебя найду.
Красавица в отместку пишет заявление об изнасиловании.
Все. Гелугпинец едет в тюрьму.

А если мы посмотрим сводки МВД, то увидим, что по числу зарегистрированных убийств и покушений на убийство Бурятия входит в тройку лидеров по РФ. Свидетельствует ли это о деградации желтошапочной веры?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Стоит ли мне после этого читать Ламрим Цонкапы, если после прочтения есть вероятность стать насильником? 
Или лучше презерватив надевать?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А были и типа Друкпа Кюнле. 
> 
> Есть и было и то и то. Люди разные, цели и у бхикшу разные, а вот перечисленные мной выше потребности есть у всех.
> И комуто надо и этим заниматься, особенно если есть к этому склонность.
> Это жизнь. И это буддизм, возникший и распространяющийся в первую очередь в среде аристократов, олигархов, бизнесменов, торговцев, зажиточных горожан т свободных граждан...., а не среди рыбаков и рабов.
> 
> Чето такого идеально строго жёсткого везде одинакового не было и нет, как того видится по книгам ряду моралистов.
> (хотя может и было - в отколовшейся общине Девадатты)


Про Другпу Кюнле пишут, что его жизнеописание является легендой, что у бутанцев в ходу тысячи баек про него. По поводу богачей, так я Вам в пример и привел мирянина-сотапанну, который при реализации данного плода, проникся отречением, отпустил своих жен, устроив им жизнь. Сунлун Саядо, будучи мирянином, по мере углубления практики, проникся отречением. Причем здесь морализм, когда для бхикшу есть Виная и есть мирянская традиция принятия восьми или десяти обетов, да и тексты нам показывают, что миряне приходили к отречению от мирских удовольствий. В буддизме тибетских школ, говорится про отказ от восьми мирских дхарм, даже в наставлениях по кармамудре у Наропы, говорится следующее: "Кто опьянен привязанностью и созерцания не держит, тот упускает суть и низвергается в миры страданий". Буддизм распространился во всей социальной среде, были не только богачи, в палийских суттах, указывается что и пастухи уходили в Сангху, а про ануттара-йога-тантру говорится, что она вообще предназначалась для неприкасаемых и среди 84 махасиддхов были из числа неприкасаемых.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чем глубже практика, тем будет больше наличествовать отречения от чувственных удовольствий.


Может всётаки: чем глубже практика - тем меньше переживания страдательности ?
В этом же цель буддизма.

Кстати, вот заметил, что чем больше комплексуют именно на отречении, без понимания что надо просто отказываться именно от вредного и мало полезного для более благотворного - то переживание страдательности не уменьшается, а может даже наоборот проблем куча новых возникнуть.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

По поводу богатства тибетских монастырей, то это было объектом критики, как например у Цыбикова и вроде бы у Миларепы, это не смотрелось, как что-то нормальное. В Тибете, Лачи, есть традиция йогинов, которые раньше жили в пещерах и только недавно стали строить маленькие домики.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> указывается что и пастухи уходили в Сангху, а про ануттара-йога-тантру говорится, что она вообще предназначалась для неприкасаемых и среди 84 махасиддхов были из числа неприкасаемых.


Пастухи это вайшьи ) Тот же класс, что и торговцы, бизнесмены.

Может пару и было махасидхов из неприкасаемых, но не слышал.
Это Вы гдето в интернете начитались, что ануттара-йога-Тантра для неприкасаемых.  Это наоборот для - радж. Первым кому был передан первый цикл из ануттара-йога-Тантр(Гухьясамаджа) был раджа(махараджа) Индрабодхи.
Последний из переданных циклов ануттара-йога-Тантр(Калачакра) также передавался среди радж(царей, правителей)
Херука также передаётся по царскому правящему роду\клану.
Да и вообще в Тантрах - коронуют.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Может всётаки: чем глубже практика - тем меньше переживания страдательности ?


Тем больше отречения от чувственных удовольствий!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тем больше отречения от чувственных удовольствий!


И у старых ворчунов на лавочках - полно отречения от чувственных удовольствий ! 
(да и восемь мирских дхарм большинству в преклонном возрасте всёравны) 

А вот есть ли уменьшение переживания страдательности или может наоборот?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Пастухи это вайшьи ) Тот же класс, что и торговцы, бизнесмены.
> 
> Может пару и было махасидхов из неприкасаемых, но не слышал.
> Это Вы гдето в интернете начитались, что ануттара-йога-Тантра для неприкасаемых.  Это наоборот для - радж. Первым кому был передан первый цикл Тантр(Гухьясамаджа) был раджа(махараджа) Индрабодхи.
> Последний из переданных циклов Тантр (Калачакра) также передавался среди радж(царей, правителей)
> Херука также передаётся по царскому правящему роду\клану.
> Да и вообще в Тантрах - коронуют.


Бханте Топпер писал: насчёт варн и вневарновых париев - тут ограничений нет.

http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?p=85700#p85700

Про ануттара-йога-тантру, писал Сурадж, только не про неприкасаемых там речь идет, а о шудрах, он кратко упомянул, что тантры делились на варны и что ануттара для шудр - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-6-0-00...0-0-1533832368

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А вот есть ли уменьшение переживания страдательности или может наоборот?


Если меньше привязанности, то меньше и страдательности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бханте Топпер писал: насчёт варн и вневарновых париев - тут ограничений нет.
> 
> http://forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?p=85700#p85700
> 
> Про ануттара-йога-тантру, писал Сурадж, только не про неприкасаемых там речь идет, а о шудрах, он кратко упомянул, что тантры делились на варны и что ануттара для шудр - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-6-0-00...0-0-1533832368


Ну посмотрите на роды Архатов, много там париев ? Да вообще на бхикшу из Сангхи времён Будды - из каких они слоёв общества ?

Это типа Индрабодхи и цари Калачакры - шудры штоль ?
Иль Ваджраачарьи неварские ? 
Да и вообще, чего это все Гуру  передающие ануттара-Тантры короны носят и с другими царскими атрибутами, а не с повязкой землекопа, киркой и лопатой(ну или с мастерком и прочими инструментами строителей, как у напр. у массонов) ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну посмотрите на роды Архатов, много там париев. Да вообще на бхикшу из Сангхи времён Будды - из каких они слоёв общества


Архат Упали был из шудр.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если меньше привязанности, то меньше и страдательности.


Подменяете - уменьшение привязанности и отречение от чувственных удовольствий.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Архат Упали был из шудр.


Брадобрей цирюльник царского рода Шакьев ?
Он конечно не столь знатного происхождения, но чтоб шудра )
Брадобреи, виночерпии, стременные и др. при благородных особах, также всегда из шляхты, хоть и более мелкой.

А, что ещё скажете о остальных Архатах и составу Сангхи времён Будды ?

Почему  для нас западных современных людей так важно, чтоб там бедняки низкого рода были ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Да и вообще, чего это все Гуру  передающие ануттара-Тантры короны носят и с другими царскими атрибутами, а не с повязкой землекопа, киркой и лопатой(ну или с мастерком и прочими инструментами строителей, как у напр. у массонов) ?


Ну вот например берем сведения из жизни некоторых 84 махасиддхов:

Жил в Магхагуре человек низкой касты по имени Канкарипа.

Тхаганапа значит "вечный лжец". Он жил на востоке Индии,
где из-за плохой кармы попал в одну из низших каст.

Шалипа значит "человек-волк". Он был низкой касты и жил в
Вигхасуре рядом с кладбищем, где по ночам выли стаи волков.

Кхандипа, или Дхуканди, переводится как "тот, кто свел два
к одному". Выходец из касты дворников, он был нищим в
Гхандапуре.

Дхомбипа - В Салипутре жили двое из касты мойщиков, отец и сын.

Кучипа,"человек с опухолью на шее", был из Кари, из низкой
касты, и работал в поле, чтобы прокормиться.

Махипа, "задира", родился в Магадхе, в семье низкой касты.

Рахула, "тот, кто поймал дракона Раху", родился в семье
низкой касты в Камарупе.

Дхокарипа, "человек с горшком", был из низкой касты в
Салипутре и всегда носил с собой горшок. Если ему удавалось
что-то выпросить, он клал это внутрь.

Медхина, "человек с поля", родился в низкой касте в
Салипутре. 

Йогипа был касты чандала из Одантапури, он учился у
Шаварипы.

Чалуки жил в Мангалапуре. Он был низкой касты, и его
учителем был Майтрипа.

Нигуна, "ни то, ни се", был сыном домохозяина низкой касты
в Пурвадеше.

Бхиксана,"человек с двумя зубами", родился в семье низкой
касты в Салипутре.

Калакала, "пустомеля", родился в семье низкой касты в
Бхилире.

Капалапа, "человек с черепом", родился в семье низкой касты
в Раджапури. 

Сарвабхакша, чье имя означает "тот, кто ест все подряд",
родился в семье низкой касты в Абхаре.

Ананга родился в семье низкой касты в Гахуре.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Брадобрей цирюльник царского рода Шакьев ?
> Он конечно не столь знатного происхождения, но чтоб шудра )
> Брадобреи, виночерпии, стременные и др. при благородных особах, также всегда из шляхты, хоть и более мелкой.
> 
> А, что ещё скажете о остальных Архатах и составу Сангхи времён Будды ?
> 
> Почему  для нас западных современных людей так важно, чтоб там бедняки низкого рода были ?


Арахант Упали был из касты шудр.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Подменяете - уменьшение привязанности и отречение от чувственных удовольствий.


Нет, не подменяю. Если меньше привязанности, то значит больше отречения, а отречения как раз от чувственных удовольствий, от мирского.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Арахант Упали был из касты шудр.


Где об этом сказано, кроме западных исследователей ?
Возможно чисто "советских", так как там где сохранена в том или ином виде родовая аристократия и в голову врядли придёт, что брадобрей знатной аристократичной семьи может быть из шудр.

И что скажете в общем о классовом составе Сангхи времён Будды ?
А можно вообще ещё встретить утверждения, что Будда был не понят и не принят тем обществом и чуть ли не гоним ) (ничего не напоминает ? откуда столь большой интерес, чтоб были в Сангхе именно бедняки "низкого" происхождения).

Та даже сейчас, сколько на Западе интересуется буддизмом из рабочих и крестьян по роду деятельности?
Или сколько без высшего образования ?

Плюс, рассмотрите историю как буддизм распространялся в другие страны. В первую очередь среди каких слоёв общества ?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Да и вообще, чего это все Гуру  передающие ануттара-Тантры короны носят и с другими царскими атрибутами, а не с повязкой землекопа, киркой и лопатой(ну или с мастерком и прочими инструментами строителей, как у напр. у массонов) ?


И что из этого, что они короны носят? Бидия Дандарон например был носителем звания дхармараджи. В высших тантрах фигурируют нечистые субстанции, поэтому я думаю, сомнительно отождествлять ануттара-йога-тантру с правителями. А вот во внешних тантрах, наоборот фигурируют чистые субстанции, например творог и прочее, поэтому неудивительно, что та же например крия-тантра предназначалась брахманам. А в ануттара-йога-тантре, там ведь фигурируют такие нечистые субстанции, как моча, кал, сперма, кровь, человеческое мясо. Высшие тантры имеют отношение к шмашанам, где по брахманским меркам нечистота, где по брахманским меркам можно оскверниться. Что там царь забыл))? Ладно, я спать, продолжать спорить не хочу, остаюсь при своем мнении.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И что из этого, что они короны носят? Бидия Дандарон например был носителем звания дхармараджи. В высших тантрах фигурируют нечистые субстанции, поэтому я думаю, сомнительно отождествлять ануттара-йога-тантру с правителями. А вот во внешних тантрах, наоборот фигурируют чистые субстанции, например творог и прочее, поэтому неудивительно, что та же например крия-тантра предназначалась брахманам. А в ануттара-йога-тантре, там ведь фигурируют такие нечистые субстанции, как моча, кал, сперма, кровь, человеческое мясо. Высшие тантры имеют отношение к шмашанам, где по брахманским меркам нечистота, где по брахманским меркам можно оскверниться. Что там царь забыл))? Ладно, я спать, продолжать спорить не хочу, остаюсь при своем мнении.


И вот откуда это пошло, короны и царские атрибуты - от шудр ?
Да ведь привёл примеры распространения Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры.

Конечно оставайтесь при своём мнении, но надеюсь всё-таки этот наш разговор подымит и кое какие вопросы которые Вы захотите выяснить для себя, в том числе и то, а каким был буддизм - 100 лет назад, 200....1000...2000...2600
Кстати труды уважаемого Бидия Дандарона также интересны с этом плане - а как это(то что сейчас кажется таким жёстко единственно правильным буддизмом) понималось ещё какихто 50 лет назад.

Спокойной ночи !

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Извиняюсь, но повторю интересующий меня вопрос, может кто ответит, к тому же он по теме:

А кто знаком с  единственным тибетским(гелугпинским?) комментарий на Ваджраччхедику-праджняпарамита-сутру ?

Может там и вправду написано то что изложил геше Майкл Роуч в своей книге, в русском переводе "Алмазный Огранщик: система управления бизнесом и жизнью", он же и пишет что взял тот комментарий за основу.
 (вот напр. он один из немногих, кто полностью переводит название сутры - Ваджра*ччхедика*)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> И вот откуда это пошло, короны и царские атрибуты - от шудр ?
> Да ведь привёл примеры распространения Гухьясамаджи и Калачакры.
> 
> Конечно оставайтесь при своём мнении, но надеюсь всё-таки этот наш разговор подымит и кое какие вопросы которые Вы захотите выяснить для себя, в том числе и то, а каким был буддизм - 100 лет назад, 200....1000...2000...2600
> Кстати труды уважаемого Бидия Дандарона также интересны с этом плане - а как это(то что сейчас кажется таким жёстко единственно правильным буддизмом) понималось ещё какихто 50 лет назад.
> 
> Спокойной ночи !


Про посвящение короны, вот такую информацию нашел в сети:


Геше Таши Тсеринг - Тантра - Глава 2, Часть 2:

Второе посвящение (и последнее в крийя тантрах) это посвящение короны. На алтаре, в месте проведения посвящения, будет расположена корона с пятью секциями. Это является символом пяти дхьяни будд, каждый из которых ассоциирован с определенной скандхой. В нашем обыденном восприятии у нас в наличии тело и ум с пятью омраченными скандхами. В состоянии плода практики ваджраяны наши скандхи предстают как пять дхьяни будд.

Посвящение и путь освобождения. Целе Нацог Рангдрол:

Посвящение воды и посвящение короны описаны в крийя-тантрах.

Упоминается крия-тантра, хотя я думаю, что в более высшие тантры, просто дополняются элементы, а прежние остаются. Но как я ранее и писал о внешних тантрах, вернее Сурадж упоминал, что та же например крия-тантра предназначалась брахманам. Корона, ассоциируется не со светской властью, а с пятью дхьяни-буддами.

----------


## Alex

> Гелугпинские шугденовцы начала 20 века — это сильнейшие учителя как сутры, так и тантры: это профессионалы, способные обучать таким продвинутым ваджраянским штучкам, как стадия завершения Херуки, Ваджрайогини и пр.


Я искренне рад за вас: не каждому посчастливится встретить таких учителей, получить от них учения и посвящения и на собственном опыте убедиться в их постижении. Если же оставить шутливый тон, то вы, вероятно не обратили внимания — я ничуть не ставил под сомнение квалификацию каких бы то ни было гелугпинских учителей. Просто вы прибегаете к некорректному полемическому выверту, пытаясь сделать неадекватное сравнение. ОК, я объясню подробнее (не для вас — вы, к сожалению, производите впечатление человека, не способного или же не желающего прислушиваться к собеседнику — но для тех, кто, возможно, интересуется темой).

Вы сравниваете гелугпинских учителей, считающихся в рамках соответствующей традиции квалифицированными и обладающими постижением, с одной стороны — и, с другой стороны, двух оскандалившихся "гур", один из которых вообще имеет весьма косвенное отношение к школе ньингма, а другой, хотя и относится к ней, тем не менее, не является держателем какой-либо из "мэйнстримовых" её традиций. Про подлинных же ньингмапинских учителей — в первую очередь, конечно, Дуджома Ринпоче, Чатрала Ринпоче и других, перечилсять которых поименно я не вижу смысла, я могу сказать лишь то, что это сильнейшие учителя как сутры, так и тантры: это профессионалы, способные обучать таким продвинутым ваджраянским штучкам, как учения и практики Великого совершенства.

Что же до того, что, как вы говорите, 




> За Согьяла вписывались вполне известные ньингмапинские личности


то Далай-лама ведь тоже приезжал в Лераблинг, и не так давно, и что-то я не заметил, чтобы он тогда обличал Согьяла или вообще нечестивую школу ньингма. А Триджанг Ринпоче и вовсе посещал Намкая Норбу, и тоже мне ничего не известно о гневных обличениях (впрочем, его как раз можно понять — это ведь случилось задолго до того, как вы опозорили Намкая Норбу Ринпоче на весь интернет. Я, кстати, слышал — уж не знаю, верить или нет — что Намкай Норбу после этого трижды обошел вокруг вашего дома, поднес вам хадак и золотую мандалу и попросился в ученики). В целом, если знать ситуацию внутри тибетской среды, вкратце описываемую словами из детской песенки "все они переженились", немного по-другому начинаешь воспринимать все эти визиты и совместные фото. Но продолжим.




> А Сакьонг вашим ловким словцом не перестанет являться ньингмапинцем: он там держатель какого-то терма и ученик Дилго Кхьенце... Я сейчас посмотрел мельком: Сакьонг Мипам получал какие-то передачи Ринчен Тердзо от тертона Намка Дриме.


Я, прошу заметить, не говорил, что Озел Мукпо не имеет вообще никакого отношения к школе ньингма. Но да, он не является держателем какой-либо из "мейнстримовых" ньингмапинских линий (терма, о котором идет речь — это терма его отца, о которых я лучше умолчу): его организация, т.н. "Шамбала", представляет собой совершенный новодел. Что же до полученных им посвящений — Далай-лама, как вы справедливо написали, получал Ваджракилу у ньингмапинского ламы (возможно, у него есть и другие ньингмапинские посвящения, я не интересовался). Значит ли это, что он теперь ньингмапа и получит атата от Шугдена? Я получил одно гелугпинское посвящение. Значит ли это, что я теперь гелугпа? И далее: бросает ли тень на школу ньингма алкаш и развратник Алекс или на школу гелуг зазнайка и хам Шинтанг? Думаю, что нет.

Поехали дальше:




> Вам привели информацию из книги, вы же в ответ гору текста-словоблудия без всякой конкретики.


Информация из книги — это цитата о том, что в определенный период в Тибете стали популярны некие парабуддийские практики, плохо согласующиеся с Дхармой. Я не спорю с этим утверждением, кстати — но где же конкретика? Вы знаете о существовании такой дисциплины, как источниковедение? Однако вы лихо отождествили весь этот ад с целой школой. Ну давайте, приведите конкретные примеры из ньингмапинских текстов — тантр (хотя сомневаюсь, что стоит их цитировать здесь), комментариев, текстов садхан — где содержался бы трэш, адъ и израиль. Можно на тибетском. Я же вам ответил (опять же, объясняю не для вас), что всякие периферические перверсии всегда и везде, хотя и в разной мере, следуют за теми или иными линиями.

Что же до




> Приводите примеры конкретных косяков гелугпинских лам, о косяках которых вы слышали, иначе придется засчитать это вашими фантазиями в попытке оправдаться.


Больно много чести для вас. Думаю, многие тут и так поняли, о каких личностях я говорю; и я не "слышал", а лично был свидетелем многих интересных моментов. А "попытки оправдаться"... Вы это серьезно или это такая неудачная шутка? Оправдываться? Мне? Перед вами? Да кто вы такой, чтобы перед вами оправдываться?  :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (02.09.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Про посвящение короны, вот такую информацию нашел в сети:
> 
> 
> ....


Имел ввиду - короны, мантии и прочие царские атрибуты, которые носят Гуру держатели ануттарайогатантр.

Тотже уважаемый Бидия Дандарон - корона Калачакры и как Вы заметили титул дхармараджа (а это именно ещё древний титул царей поддерживающих Дхарму, имевший напр. хождение и на Ланке и до сих пор имеющий хождение в Тае где ещё сохранена буддийская монархия).

Плюс можно обратить внимание на и атрибутику и подношения Чакравартина (тож царское).

Ну и самая древняя из анутарайогатантр Гухьясамадха - была дана Буддой именно царю, как и самая новая Калачакра.

Касаемо же шмашанов, то на шмашанах и буддийские бхикшу практиковали и индуисские брахманы.
И больше всего из дозволенного в том индийском обществе, это не у шудр, а также у кшатриев: и азартные игры, и мяса, и алкоголь, и много разного секса, и убийство,  и гордость, и прочие страсти  - это им по роду было положено (и никак не отвертеться от этого было даже кшатриям буддистам и дхармараджам) .  И вот где топливо для ануттарайогатантр, а не у шудр обязанных по тем понятиям падать ниц токо зачуяв шаги брахмана или заметя кшатрия, и на которых немалая куча запретов распространяется.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну и самая древняя из анутарайогатантр Гухьясамадха - была дана Буддой именно царю, как и самая новая Калачакра.
> 
> Касаемо же шмашанов, то на шмашанах и буддийские бхикшу практиковали и индуисские брахманы.
> И больше всего из дозволенного в том индийском обществе, это не у шудр, а также у кшатриев: и азартные игры, и мяса, и алкоголь, и много разного секса, и убийство,  и гордость, и прочие страсти мордасти - это им по роду было положено.  И вот где топливо для ануттарайогатантр, а не у шудр обязанных по тем понятиям падать ниц токо зачуяв шаги брахмана или заметя кшатрия, и на которых немалая куча запретов распространяется.


Соприкосновение с нечистыми субстанциями, для брахмана будет падением, он даже алкоголь не употребляет.

Теперь, что касается ануттара-йога-тантры, Будон Ринчендуб:

Простолюдины (шудры. – Андрей Терентьев) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров, делают черную работу, – *для них Ануттарайога-тантры*. 

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/15/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Теперь, что касается ануттара-йога-тантры, Будон Ринчендуб:
> 
> Простолюдины (шудры. – Андрей Терентьев) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров, делают черную работу, – *для них Ануттарайога-тантры*. 
> 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/15/


Простолюдины это путхуджаны.
Это все кто не имеет плода Арйа.

Ну а на историю распространения ануттарайогатантр и царскую атрибутику продолжаете не обращать внимание )

(кстати в той же Сакья (раз уж Будона Ринчендуба вспомнили) полная передача ануттарайогатантр с полной практикой - также по правящему("царскому") роду\клану передавалось.
и вообще Тантры это изначально не для бхикшу и не для "постоянно-отшельников", что хорошо также видно и по истории Тантр и напр. по жизнеописаниям Нагарджуны и Атиши (полностью практиковали и реализовывали Тантры до принятия правил бхикшу) так и по Светильнику тогоже  Атиши,
постоянное отшельничество в Тантрах появилось в более позднее время, когда йогины были вынуждены уходить из культурных регионов и скрываться в труднодоступных глубинках и местах, а так Тантры и Йога именно при дворах радж процветали и в сообщества городских йогинов Индий, тоже и поначалу в Китае и Тибете(при первом распространении Тантр, да и частично при втором - Сакья, а в Кагью - крупный землевладелец Марпа и его ученики (кроме Джецюна Миларепы, но у него другая история и он кстати совершал туже ошибку, что и Сиддхартха Гаутама - ушёл в крайность аскетизма и чуть не умер потеряв приобретённое практикой (затем правда его сестра с подругой накормили и он открыл письмо Марпы где тот предостерегал от этой крайности и давал рекомендации по физ. упражнениям и срединному образу жизни) после чего он поел и восстановив силы стал именно известным Репой (интересно, что именно эта ошибка наоборот многих западных "йогинов" в жизнеописании Миларепы привлекает  ))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Простолюдины это путхуджаны.
> Это все кто не имеет плода Арйа.
> 
> Ну а на историю распространения ануттарайогатантр и царскую атрибутику продолжаете не обращать внимание )


Я привел из Бутона Ринчендуба информацию о том, кому давалась ануттара-йога-тантра, об этом-же писал и Сурадж на Ясном свете. По поводу атрибутики, то что Вы называли мантией, называется перелиной на нашем языке и входит в набор одеяний, для проведения пудж. Про корону я уже писал с чем она ассоциируется.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Соприкосновение с нечистыми субстанциями, для брахмана будет падением, он даже алкоголь не употребляет.
> 
> ]


Вот таких Вы и сейчас встретите на шмашанах.
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post813253

Ну прям всем видом показывает, что он шудра, а может даже и "неприкасаемый" )

Давайте побольше реалий Индий (и Азий), что тех что древних, а не тырнет информации, а то малоли кому что и как хочется видеть.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Вот таких Вы и сейчас встретите на шмашанах.
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post813253
> 
> Ну прям всем видом показывает, что он шудра, а может даже и "неприкасаемый" )
> 
> Давайте побольше реалий Индий (и Азий), что тех что древних, а не тырнет информации, а то малоли кому что и как хочется видеть.


Я Вам привел информацию из Будона.

Шудрам предназначалась ануттара-йога-тантра, кшатриям просто йога-тантра. Что касается Гухьясамаджи тантры, то в англоязычной википедии сообщается, что данная тантра в Индии иначе классифицировалась, нежели чем в Тибете: In India, it was classified as a Yoga or Mahāyoga Tantra. In Tibet it is considered an Unexcelled Yoga Tantra (rnal ’byor bla med rgyud). It develops traditions found in earlier scriptures such as the Compendium of Reality (Sanskrit: Sarva-tathāgata-tattva-saṃgraha; De bzhin gshegs pa thams cad kyi de kho na nyid bsdus pa (Toh 479)) but is focused to a greater extent on the antinomian aspects characteristic of the later Buddhist Tantras.

Теперь смотрим более полную классификацию предназначения тантр, которую приводит Будон:

Люди из касты брахманов склонны к верованиям о достижении освобождения лицами благородного происхождения с помощью ритуалов. Они с радостью предаются аскезе, ритуальным омовениям и подобному – то есть тяготеют к Крия-тантрам. Люди из купеческого рода (т.е. вайшьи. – А.Т.) не способны к тяжкому подвижничеству, не занимаются они и низкими делами. Они склонны сочетать метод внутренней йоги и мудрости – с внешними действиями, т.е. тяготеют к Чарья-тантрам. Люди царского рода (кшатрии. – А.Т.) совсем не способны к аскезе, привержены к пяти удовольствиям и тяготеют к Йога-тантрам. Простолюдины (шудры. – А.Т.) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров, делают черную работу, – для них Ануттарайога-тантры.

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/15/

Что касается фотографии по ссылке, да какая разница кто по происхождению данный садху? Вон Кармапы социальную активность проводят среди неприкасаемых Индии, есть там и движение амбедкаровцев-тхеравадинов. Мне лично ближе простой народ, во Вьетнаме коммунизм отлично совмещался с буддизмом при Хо Ши Мине, который сам был ревностным буддистом. Буддизм это не веданта, поэтому там всем место хватает, тантры предназначались как искусные средства на пути всем, хоть шудрам, хоть брахманам и кшатриям, даже и неприкасаемым, если из их числа происходили какие-то махасиддхи. Эти различные классификации тантр, просто искусные средства, если например брахман воспитан на ритуальной чистоте, то ему будут предлагаться соответствующие элементы. А если шудры, по свидетельству Будона, имеют такой характер, едят пять видов мяса, творят зло, то к ним соответственно свой подход. Хотя по описанию Будона, это больше неприкасаемых напоминает, нежели шудр. Буддизм никого не бросает. Что касается неприкасаемых, то те кто был в Индии, пишут, что они напоминают собой цыган, нагло себя ведут, в их среде действительно большая преступность. Среди 84 махасиддхов, были из касты неприкасаемых. В свое время, неприкасаемой стала и гелонгма Палмо, а к ней восходит практика нюнгне.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> 
> Теперь смотрим более полную классификацию предназначения тантр, которую приводит Будон:
> 
> Люди из касты брахманов склонны к верованиям о достижении освобождения лицами благородного происхождения с помощью ритуалов. Они с радостью предаются аскезе, ритуальным омовениям и подобному – то есть тяготеют к Крия-тантрам. Люди из купеческого рода (т.е. вайшьи. – А.Т.) не способны к тяжкому подвижничеству, не занимаются они и низкими делами. Они склонны сочетать метод внутренней йоги и мудрости – с внешними действиями, т.е. тяготеют к Чарья-тантрам. Люди царского рода (кшатрии. – А.Т.) совсем не способны к аскезе, привержены к пяти удовольствиям и тяготеют к Йога-тантрам. Простолюдины (шудры. – А.Т.) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров, делают черную работу, – для них Ануттарайога-тантры.
> 
> http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/texts/15/
> 
> .


Забыли дальше процитировать:

_Люди из касты брахманов склонны к верованиям о достижении Освобождения лицами благородного происхождения с помощью ритуалов. Они с радостью предаются аскезе, ритуальным омовениям и подобному – то есть тяготеют к Крия-тантрам.
Люди из купеческого рода (т.е. вайшьи. – А.Т.) не способны к тяжкому подвижничеству, не занимаются они и низкими делами. Они склонны сочетать метод внутренней йоги и мудрости – с внешними действиями, т.е. тяготеют к Чарья-тантрам.
Люди царского рода (кшатрии. – А.Т.) совсем не способны к аскезе, привержены к пяти удовольствиям27 и тяготеют к Йога-тантрам.
Простолюдины (шудры. – А.Т.) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров28, делают черную работу, – для них Ануттарайога-тантры".29

Бутон не высказывает своего отношения к данной классификации, однако Чже Цонкапа, упоминая о ней, добавляет, что это мнение, отталкивающееся от комментария Аламакалаши к тантре Ваджрамала, совершенно поверхностно и не имеет отношения к реальности._(с)

И это не мнение Будона Ринчендуба, а просто одно из перечисленных Будоном мнений (а там у него и другие мнения перечислены).
И  хоть это и распространено в рунете, но довольно спорное и мало соответствующее историческим и культурным реалиям(которые выше Вам приводил).

В общем я также сторонник того, чтоб Йога, Тантры, Махамудра, Дзокчэн - были доступны для всех, как это было во времена их расцвета в Индиях.
Но думаю для этого  Йога, Тантры, Махамудра, Дзокчэн  должны занять своё изначальное естественное положение в обществе и выйти из прерогативы лишь малого круга "избранных" или "маргиналов" и вернуться снова в мир, к тем для кого эти учения и предназначены. Что на самом деле в современном обществе и происходит.
То же касаемо и общих учений Парамитаяны.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Забыли дальше процитировать:
> 
> _Люди из касты брахманов склонны к верованиям о достижении Освобождения лицами благородного происхождения с помощью ритуалов. Они с радостью предаются аскезе, ритуальным омовениям и подобному – то есть тяготеют к Крия-тантрам.
> Люди из купеческого рода (т.е. вайшьи. – А.Т.) не способны к тяжкому подвижничеству, не занимаются они и низкими делами. Они склонны сочетать метод внутренней йоги и мудрости – с внешними действиями, т.е. тяготеют к Чарья-тантрам.
> Люди царского рода (кшатрии. – А.Т.) совсем не способны к аскезе, привержены к пяти удовольствиям27 и тяготеют к Йога-тантрам.
> Простолюдины (шудры. – А.Т.) – нечисты телом, творят зло, не раздумывая, едят пять видов мяса и пять нектаров28, делают черную работу, – для них Ануттарайога-тантры".29
> 
> Бутон не высказывает своего отношения к данной классификации, однако Чже Цонкапа, упоминая о ней, добавляет, что это мнение, отталкивающееся от комментария Аламакалаши к тантре Ваджрамала, совершенно поверхностно и не имеет отношения к реальности._(с)
> 
> ...


Вантус ответил сегодня касательно высших тантр на форуме Дхарма орг. - http://dharma.org.ru/board/post439383.html#439383

----------


## Alex

О, наконец-то есть что почитать! (Без иронии).

----------

